# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 7 (thread 2)



## Edena_of_Neith

(reserved for the Lists post)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(reserved for the Status post)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(reserved for the Dueling Post)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(reserved for the 11th level Possibilities post)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Sending of the Angels*

This Sending, like that of the Wanderer, is seen and heard by everyone in Realmspace, Greyspace, Krynnspace, Athas (yes, even there), and Mystara.

  No words from the Angels accompany the images;  perhaps the Angels feel the images are enough in themselves.

  - - -

  The scene of a landscape appears.
  The landscape is green and verdant under a shining yellow sun.
  Magnificent trees form a blanket of forest across the land, ruffled by the kindly winds of summer.

  In the midst of this scene is a city.
  It is a very odd city.
  Nobody has ever seen a city like this city before.

  There is a halfling's burrow (ala Fellowship of the Ring.)
  A garden is growing around it.
  The halfling male is busy weeding the garden by hand, very intent upon the task.

  Right across the way is an illithid tower, exotic, with the depiction of a giant brain instead of a spire.
  One of the illithid, of the family who lives there, is busy with it's studies, pouring over books.
  The other illithid is busy conversing with the halfling female in the middle of the road.

  Behind the illithid tower, and connected to it by a stately sky-bridge, is the moonstone and crystalline building of a family of high elves.
  The high elves are busy holding a dance, making merry, and generally being frivolous as high elves are supposed to be.
  One of the illithid is holding an intellectual debate with one of the elves in a corner.  The debate is quite heated - the illithid is trying to prove something, and the elf is trying to prove the opposite.

  Over from the halfling's burrow is a great, stately mansion built out of, of all things, mithril.
  It is the home of a clan of dwarves.
  The dwarves have built great tunnels down to the Undercity, and several are travelling down there now, to continue their work on various projects ranging from the creation of art projects to work on new engineering achievements.
  A number of kender are roaming around the dwarven mansion, stealing everything in sight (we know how dwarves view thieves ...)
  They never keep them - they moment they leave the mansion, the items teleport back to where they were originally at.
  A number of kender are also accompanying the dwarves down into the Undercity, eager to see what the new projects are about.

  In the Undercity is an uproar, as orcs and gnomes work on joint projects concerning everything from improved weapons systems to how to make better beer steins.
  The issue of how to make a better beer stein has started an argument, which is raging furiously.
  One of the aboleth is trying to make itself overheard, mentally, over the tumult, but it is hopeless - a gaggle of Suel, Baklunish, Flannae, Hempmonalander, dwarves (especially the dwarves), grey elves, wood elves (especially the wood elves), halflings, yuan-ti (who have forked tongues, and need different drinking implements), centaur, ogres (who require larger cups), thannoi (who also require larger cups), tinker gnomes (especially the tinker gnomes), kender (who have many opinions on the matter), illithid (who also have many opinions of the matter), and even one of the Chosen of Mystra (who ALWAYS seem to have opinions of matters of importance like this), goblins (think of the goblins from FOTR), orcs (think of the orcs of Mordor from FOTR), orcs (think of the Uruk-Hai from FOTR, who require larger cups), kobolds (who need tiny cups), flind, gnolls, bugbears, and even several dragons shapechanged into human form, are all arguing away - why, a full symphony orchestra could not be heard over the uproar.

  An enormous skyscraper rises up into the air.
  It is two miles tall.
  Within it live large numbers of people of all types.
  It serves as a community center for those in the city who like tall buildings, along with a recreational center, shopping center, center of commerce, plus it holds quite a large number of diplomatic missions from all over the Spheres - why, there are emissaries and ambassadors from the UC, SSL, EE, ROS, NOTC, KL, AOTC, AOTRS, Union of Oerth, Kingdom of Ulek (they finally spelled it right, and stopped confusing it with Keoland), Lortmil Technomancy, the United Human Nations of Ansalon, the United Elven Nations of Ansalon, Thorbardin, Thoradin, Ergoth, from the Dragon-Kings, from the Veiled Alliance, from Glantri, Thar, Alphatia, Thyatis, Alfheim, and about three dozen other major nations.
  The spelljammer loft is at the top of the building, along with the spaceport.  Several starships are docked there right now.  The Scro and Neogi are currently arguing with the Gith over parking rights, while the local Port Authority (a group of gnomes) listens to their inquiries.

  The City is like this.  Buildings of every different shape and design, in random fashion, here and there, with some of the buildings actually being great, living trees, others being wholly underground, and others built out of unknown substances (Sunstare, Creep, Adamantite?)

  The City is notable for it's churches.
  There are a lot of Churches in this city.
  The Churches are all entwined with each other - there is no area of good Churches, area of evil Churches, or anything of the sort.  They are all jumbled together.
  There is the Church of Toril.  Across the way is the Church of Shade.  Over there is the Church of Mercy, while over here is the Church of the One God.  On that side is the Church of Loviatar, while on this side is the Church of Sharess.
  The profusion of faiths is staggering - there must be over one THOUSAND different Churches in this city.
  Most of them are magnificent buildings, graceful and beautiful, or grandly terrible buildings, demonic and horrific.
  Beings of all kinds and types are walking in and out of these churches - in some cases, they come out smiling from remembered orgies;  in some cases, they come out with whip marks covering their backs and buttocks;  in some cases, they come out as Shade, in some cases; they come out as Celestials;  in some cases; they come out in formal attire;  in some cases, they come out without any attire at all - they are bare naked.
  It would appear that each religion is free to practice it's faith - even if that faith involves murder or torture - so long as only the faithful of that faith are involved, and it takes place only in the church in question.
  A lot of philosophical debate is going on, as one might expect.
  For example, the Shade there is arguing with someone from the Church of Toril, stating Shar is stronger than Selune, while the other person feels the opposite way.
  Several kender are voicing their opinion loudly that Paladine is stronger than either of them.

  The beings and peoples of the city seem to be well-fed and content.
  Although there are no fields around, they are eating enormous amounts of food in open cafes and beer halls and restaurants.
  Although no factories are in evidence, they are drinking everything from beer and elven wine to the latest incarnation of Coke-a-cola (in this case, the latest incarnation is Cerebral Coke, an invention of the illithid.)
  The illithid, of course, are eating brains as usual - that being their required diet.  Where they got them, is a mystery.  Nobody seems to mind - people are eating the newest fad, the hot dog with ketchup and mustard, right next to them.

  There are few elderly beings in this city.
  Most of the beings choose the new medicines, and will remain in the prime of their life until they voluntarily choose to leave for the Afterlife.
  Some have chosen to stay permanently, and do not age at all.
  A few have chosen to age naturally, stating that their belief system follows such tenets.

  There are Gates in this City to other places.
  From here, one can walk right to the Empire of the Shade, which dominates one sixth of this planet, and where everything is turned to Shade.
  From here, one can walk to Hope Isle (which covers all of the continent of AnaKeris), where the Celestials are, and Angels guard the land.
  From here, one can walk to the Humanoid Alliance, which long ago made up it's differences with the United Commonwealth and rejoined them.
  From here, one can walk to Solanthus, capital city of Solamnia, where the Knights of Solamnia are the rulers again.
  From here, one can walk to Neraka, where Mina leads the followers of the One God.
  From here, one can walk to the Veiled Alliance, or to the cities of the Dragon-Kings, or to the magical nations of Halruaa or Glantri, or to the elvish nation of Alfheim.  Or to dozens of other places.
  From here, one can walk to Sigil, or to the Outlands, or to most of the Border Towns that verge on the Outer Planes.

  Yet this is not a neutral place in the sense Sigil is neutral.
  It is not legal in this city to harm anyone.
  Murder, attacking women, robbery, arson, assault - these are all crimes under the law.

  The law is administered by the phaerimm, cydians, and other powerful races.
  The JUSTICE system, however, is administered by people who have been granted special visions by the Angels, and who have spent long sojourns with the Angels.
  These people have a high degree of mercy and kindness, understanding and sympathy, combined with a profound understanding of the nature of people, combined with the terrible burden of a deep understanding of the necessities of society.
  Nobody really wants to be in their shoes, for they are almost always unhappy - they greatly dislike handing down punishments, although they do so with frightful finality and conviction, and criminals always pay for the crime in some way.
  These people are famous for their impartiality, and they have never been bought off in the city's history, nor have they been influenced by any of the political parties.

  There sure are a lot of political parties.
  There are the Kender Coalition.
  There are the Illithid Collective.
  There are the Orcish League.
  There are the Celebral Collective of Minds.
  There is the Party of the One Wine.
  There is the Sofa Party.
  There is the Television League.
  There is the Carpet Alliance.
  There is the Fast Food Collective.
  There is the Horse Party.
  There is the Auto Party.
  There is the Green Party (they advocate forests.)
  There is the Blue Party.
  There is the Red Party (they advocate covering everything up with concrete.)
  There is the Purple Party.
  There is the Grey-Green, and over there is the Red-Orange Party.
  Other parties include the Confederation of Societies, the Coalition of Democracy, the United Republicans, the Undercity Tories, the Cavaliers, the Diggers, the Sky Summit, the Determined Dogged Deans, the Militant Party, the Advocates of Shade, the Flagellant Party, the Coalition of Hedonism, the Kevellond Party, the Worms Arisen, the Mountain League, the Chiefs of the United Tribes, the Advocates of the Pantheon (The God Emperor, Kas, Lich Queen of the Githyanki, others), the Center-Left Coalition, the Conservatives, the Outraged Fundamentalists, the Radical Party, and quite a few others.
  Needless to say, there is a large building to house the parliament, and discussions there tend to be lively.

  Good and evil radiate from every part of the city.
  Over there, in the Church of Toril, they are busy healing someone.
  Over here, in the Church of Bane, they are busy murdering someone.
  Over yonder, in the Church of Gond, they are having an argument over which device they just created is more holy.

  The parliament is arguing, currently, over a bill that would tax beer (a coincidental fact, considering the ongoing argument over how to make a better beer stein.)
  This is causing an uproar.
  The Kender Coalition won't hear of such a thing.  Neither will the Diggers.  The Cerebral Collection of Minds thinks it should be varied according to race and the amount of beer.  The Determined Dogged Deans are for a very heavy flat tax.  The Advocates of the Pantheon are for a heavy tax, with some races made exempt, and the tax being scaled.  The Sky Summit is stalling the bill by Filibustering, with the support of the Coalition of Hedonism, while the Conservatives are asking the matter be tabled for now, since they have another pressing issue to debate - whether there should be greater tax relief for illithid/elven marriages versus aboleth/kender marriages.

  Then the entire image flashes out.

  What follows is not an image.
  There is no light, no image, no sound, no nothing.
  The reason there is nothing is because there IS NOTHING.

  There is nothing at all.

  There is no Realmspace.
  There is no Greyspace.
  There is no Krynnspace.
  There is no Athas.
  There is no Mystara.

  There is no Church of Shade.
  There is no Church of Toril.

  There is no Union of the Worlds.
  There is no United Commonwealth of Toril.

  There is no Melkor, Avatar or God - he is gone.
  There is no One God, Avatar or God.
  There is no Mystra, no Bane, no Sune, no Gond, no Paladine, no Immortals, nothing.

  Because there is no matter, there is no time.  Time has stopped.
  There are no four dimensions.  There are no dimensions at all.

  Those witnessing this begin to suffer very quickly from the effects of Sensory Deprivation.
  The vision goes on for over an hour, but to those watching, it seems like many weeks.  Most people start hallucinating within 15 minutes.

  Funny thing, but these hallucinations are always about one image.

  A great red cloud, sickly, looking like a mixture of blood and vomit.
  The cloud gets closer and closer, until it can be smelled - it smells like a bathroom in which someone died, and the body has been laying there for 3 days in tropical heat and humidity.
  The cloud embraces those hallucinating with a loving touch - a touch that is deathly cold, and brings immediate and severe sickness (read:  the symptoms of full scale tetanus, plague, smallpox.)
  Voices whisper out of the cloud, the Mist, whispering that this is only the beginning, the first touch of what is to come.

  The cloud passes by, and a sickly landscape appears.
  In the midst of this sickly landscape is a graveyard.

  Now, everyone who is hallucinating - and EVERYONE hallucinates before the end - sees that they are falling toward the graveyard.
  Falling into the graves.
  They are pinned in the graves, and cannot get out.

  Then, they see the gravediggers come, and start to throw dirt on them.
  The dirt mounts, covering their bodies, covering legs and arms, then groin and chest.
  The labor is slow, giving those who are being buried plenty of time to scream, plenty of time to plead and beg, to threaten and shout, all in futility.

  Then, they are buried alive, their faces covered by the dirt.

  The sensation of being suffocated alive is not pleasant.
  Most of those hallucinating now begin to hallucinate that they are going into convulsions, then into shock, then into respiratory failure, then heart failure.  It is really painful - about as painful as being burned alive.

  Yet, death does not come.
  Everyone feels themselves rise out of their bodies, and float up out of the ground.
  They see their bodies down in the ground, but they are above them in the air, transpirant, ghostly ... undead.

  Funny thing, but that pain from earlier, does not stop.  The sensation of being burned alive continues.
  This sorta drives everyone into going crazy ... and attacking anything that moves, trying to dig up their own bodies (that doesn't work, because their ghostly hands pass right through the soil), then using their undeath abilities to start killing everything around them.

  Sorta the way spectres generally act, especially when they are in Ravenloft, and just realizing it.

  Then, the vision ends.

  Nobody is found to be harmed, physically or mentally (incredibly!), after they come out of the vision.


----------



## Black Omega

Edena: Ok, I'll be ready to post next days actions.  Ever more projects towork on.  Interesting stuff from the Angels.  Alot to think on.
------------------------------------------------------------------


> _Originally posted by Melkor, Lord Of ALL! _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Silver-haired Fae smiles gently and looks deeply into the eyes of young Seelie:
> 
> -Please, help me, I MUST see Lady Siobhan immediately, this matter is EXTREMALLY  urgent , the very fate of Oerth may depend upon it!
> (OOC: stilled Charm Monster spell heightened to a very high epic spell level) *
Click to expand...



And the mysterious Seelie is led on a path outside one of the many towers in the area.  Despite all that has happened elsewhere, Vesve Forest still grows and thrives.  The path leads them to an area with fruit trees, mostly apples and oranges.  And Siobhan, the silver haired fae dressed in a poofy pale green poet's blouse, tight dark green riding pants and high boots.  She glances over, her head tilted to the side before shesmiles brightly "May I help you?"
---------------------------------------------------------------------
So, why the name change, Melkor?  Rather curiouswhatyou are up to.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Still holding attack/defence routine. However, I have few mails to read. So I might edit this post yet.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Black Omega:


> And the mysterious Seelie is led on a path outside one of the many towers in the area. Despite all that has happened elsewhere, Vesve Forest still grows and thrives. The path leads them to an area with fruit trees, mostly apples and oranges. And Siobhan, the silver haired fae dressed in a poofy pale green poet's blouse, tight dark green riding pants and high boots. She glances over, her head tilted to the side before shesmiles brightly "May I help you?"




The Seelie does not respond, he looks at Siobhan, and suddenly she feels that his Will brakes into her, brutally penetrating and crrushing her defenses, power that she has never felt before, as stranger speaks only one word, irrestible Order that thunders in Siobhan`s Head:

-SLEEP!


 ( OOC: last time I checked my PC was at power level 100 because of merging with Red Goo, I don`t think Siobhan was at more than 10, this spell you can treat as 11th level, heightened and empowerd to maximum Power Word: Sleep, strenghtened even more by Melkor`s Divine Power)


----------



## Kalanyr

In Ishtarland there is a great deal of worry. The second fate is horrifying to people who value light and freedom. The first is wonderful and many discussions are underway. 

In his rooms Kalanyr sits, looking stunned. 

"Ok, this is not good. This is bad, bad,bad. The second fate is horrific, steps must be taken. " 

OOC- Incredible post, I really have no idea how to respond.


----------



## Festy_Dog

A few hours after the sending Silver Phase is silently pacing back and forth in the conference room. A mithril arm clamped in thought around a mithril chin. A look of complete empuzzlement is written in the glowing grey lenses of his mechanical eyes. He stops, draws Duelist Soul high into the air and turning to Khelarque who is sitting at the great marble table says, "Let us try to create the place presented to us in this sending! 

Oh, the first half I mean, heh. Let me propose this idea to you my dear friend, we restore the Suel Empire! And open it to the WORLD!"

They both laugh merrily. Once Khelarque has it down in writing they exit the room discussing the good hopes that now seem possible, Duelist Soul humms a cheery tune as they round a corner and leave sight.

Day 2: My hour long action for day 2 will be restoring the original geography etc. to the Sea of Dust. Therefore attempting to restore the Suel Empire to its former glory!


----------



## Black Omega

Melkor said:
			
		

> *
> The Seelie does not respond, he looks at Siobhan, and suddenly she feels that his Will brakes into her, brutally penetrating and crrushing her defenses, power that she has never felt before, as stranger speaks only one word, irrestible Order that thunders in Siobhan`s Head:
> 
> -SLEEP!*



And the little silver haired fae wobbles, falling back into a thick path of wildflower with a thump, snoring cutely.  Treesrustle as aslight breeze wafts through the area.

And the Charmed Squire blinksblinks, more surprise for the poor fellow then a "Hey, there's no need for that,m we're all friends here."

*



			( OOC: last time I checked my PC was at power level 100 because of merging with Red Goo, I don`t think Siobhan was at more than 10, this spell you can treat as 11th level, heightened and empowerd to maximum Power Word: Sleep, strenghtened even more by Melkor`s Divine Power)
		
Click to expand...


*One point of curiousity.  Is there a Power Word Sleep someplace?  I'm sure there can be with 11th level magic, I'm thinking more of more mundanre 9th level magic and lower.  I'm always looking for new things to throw into my game.


----------



## Black Omega

And in an only vaguely related post:
----------------------------------------------
Siobhan blinksblinks as she recovers from the vision,looking over to Morre who is similarly boggled by thge sending.

"What the hell was that??" the little silverhaired fae blurts "I mean..what a contrast..they can't mean it's one or the other..."

Morre considers this "Perhaps.  It seems like it.  A dicotomy.  Life, but a life where all is mingled in peace and cooperation.  And Death, in an absolute and horribleway." he comments distantly.

Siobhan shivers "Ok...we havealot to think on.  Wonder if we can do a divination to see if this is the only choice of futures...brr!"
-----------------------------------------------
And so, the simple divination:  Are these the only two choices forour future?


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Black Omega:






> And the little silver haired fae wobbles, falling back into a thick path of wildflower with a thump, snoring cutely. Treesrustle as aslight breeze wafts through the area.




Melkor similes with triumph upon the charmed Seelie:

-Thanks for your help, please take my reward, quick and swift Death!

Than he speaks a quick word and young Seelie is vaporized in the Cloud Of The Shade. Laughing maniacally, he grabs unconcious Siobhan and conjures a Black Portal, in which they both disappear.

OOC: I don`t think that Power Word: Sleep, appeared in any official l supplement, but I envision it as 8th level spell.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Melkor, are you sure that's allowed, to take a PC, to use 11th level magic against a PC, and the no-save-no-SR-you-die thing?

BTW: Aren't Fearies immune to sleep?


----------



## The Forsaken One

2 things Edena,

Thanks for the rerule, I apprechiate that VERY much and now I can get back to buiseness, thanks!

And awsome post, would be a fun way to view to future, either way 




(BTW did my hivemind attempt as a 11th attack succeed? If not I'm CDGing Rajaat to hivemind him and his forces, william and SKot gave me their prisoners, until I can CDG them they are imprisoned)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by `o Skoteonikos:



> Melkor, are you sure that's allowed, to take a PC, to use 11th level magic against a PC, and the no-save-no-SR-you-die thing?




Well, Black Omega`s post indicated that I was pretty succesful, and from Deities and Demigods it seems that Divine being can cancel immunities of a being with lesser Divine Rank, not to mention that I am desperately trying to save my skin, since I will probaply be unable to defend myself against incoming 11th level magic assault.


----------



## Black Omega

well, technically I'm waiting on something from Edena now.

My email is down, but Edena, check out that other Message board.  I have something there I need to hear from you on.  It's quite possible Melkor trying to portal out is not the end of this.  I'm just waiting on Edena.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Black Omega, what another message board are you referring to?


----------



## The Forsaken One

*TO CREAMSTAKE*

I can help you become a shade since I am one myself


----------



## zouron

*Power Word Sleep*

According "Wizard's Spell Compendium"* volume 3 page 678, there is a Power Word Sleep. It originates from the Forgotten Realms Campaign setting and is developed for the Red Wizards of Tray, the spell appears as such.

Level: 2
Range: 60 yds.
Component: V
Casting Time: 1
Duration: 5rds./level
Area of Effect: Special
Saving Throw: Neg.

the flavour text I wouldn't type up, but it doesn't effect creatures that are unaffected by sleep spells and/or doesn't require sleep. it cannot effect a creature with more then 4+3HD and in total effects 2d4HD worth of creatures.

on that note the following power words spells exist:

Banishment (lvl 9), Blind (lvl 8), Kill (lvl 9), Liquefy (lvl 9), Silence (lvl 6), Sleep  (lvl 2) and Stun (lvl 7).


*looks around* what!?














* 2nd edition AD&D supplyment compiling Wizard spells from all previous resources.


----------



## Black Omega

Melkor. My email is down so I'm just arranging other ways to contact people.  Nothing to see here, please move along.

Zouron:  Cool, thanks.  It seemed like a very reasonable thing to have a power word for.  Hmm..that would be pretty easy to convert to 3rd Ed.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*The day the skies rained fire.*

As Rajaat got overtaken by the Vaeregoth, his chapions vanishing into the maelstrom of raw psionic energy.....
They came.


Space erupted in a blueish light as jumpgates over the whole wide of space surrounding Athas jumped to life.
Hundreds of jumpgates sprang to life and from them a massive fleet emerged.

Dozens of capital ships marked with the *SSL* emblem surrounded by hundreds of escorting destroyers, frigates and cruisers emerged from the blue jumpgates.

At the bridge of the flagship overseeing the fleet a commodore approaches a tall Orc dressed in confederate uniform decorated with many ribbons and medals and a large SSJ marking on his shoulder who is looking out of the bridge view port. 
As the Admiral sees his fleet complete the predesignated formation the commodore stops at his side and salutes.

"Sir we have arrived at the designated target, the fleet awaits your command sir."

<Very well commodore, status report>

"Sir, the whole fleet made the jump from realmspace succesfully, the fleet is functioning at one hundred percent and ready to be deployed sir."

<Exelent work commodore, your logistic capabilities are to be commended and will be rewarded soon. Keep up the good work.>

"Sir thank you sir."

A liftdoor opens on the bridge and a young officer appoaches the commodore, salutes and hands him over a document.

"Thank you, you are dismissed."

The young officer salutes the Admiral and the commodore and leaves for the liftshaft again.

"Sir."

As the officer leaves the bridge the commodore looks into the document, smiles and turns to the Admiral again.

"Sir,we have just received the status report from the surface."

<Very well, let me hear it>

While the commodore looks out of the view port and sees the purple light shimmer and flikker over the surface of Athas.

"Phase A seems complete sir, Rajaat and his legions are being taken care of as promised by our ally. We just received word that the status is green and we are ready to commence Phase B of the operation."

<Hmm, I hope this ally of ours really is as powerfull as she claims to be. Else that Red Legion down there is really going to give us hell. How is our cargo doing commodore?"

"We can take any resistance sir, that red legion is no match for our fleet, we can take them anyway. Although I have to admit that if our ally is capable I'd like to see it go the easier way, I never like to see fellow Orcs get killed."

<I couldn't agree with you more dear commodore. It always hurts to send these young men and women to battle. But the few have to suffer for the many and we are here to secure the future how costly it might prove.>

"Sir the cargo is in perfect condition and ready to be deployed. They are standing by and awaiting for the go signal."

<Commence Phase B of operation Emanation, may the gods be with us.>

A second later the Admiral took a seat in his command chair while orders sounded over the bridge and Echoed throughout the fleet.

"SIR YES SIR."

"This is commodore Vandyk to SSL fleet. Commence Phase B, I repeat commence Phase B. Power up weapons and take up attack formation. The admiral has given the GO."

"Prepare to release cargo, repeat, prepare to release cargo. Take up attack formation, power up weapons. This is it folks."

The admiral smiles content, he watches the purple light swirl over the target surface.

<Commence attack commodore, deploy fighters to shield the release of the cargo and to defend the flanks. Approach pattern Omega.>

"Commodore to fleet, approach pattern Omega, deploy fighters at release point and take up defensive positions to cover the cargo release."

"Capital ships you have your targets, commence fire when in range. Fighters cover the realease. Escort ships keep the formation closed."

<This is the admiral, commence approach on my mark. MARK."

With those words the fleet took up assault formation and powered up their massive weaponary. 
As they approached near space baydoors opened and fighters pads went active as thousands of fighters were released from their holding bays and took up defensive positions around the fleet.

Capital ships realeased their powerfull blasts and rays from space as the rays seared down through the surface to lay wast to the Cities and forts of the Dragon Kings of Athas.

"Sir planar bombardment has commenced and is proceeding as planned sir. And sir, the fleet has taken up precoordinated positions and we are ready to deploy our cargo."

<Make it so commodore.>

"This is Commodore VanDyk to fleet. Release cargo, repeat, realease cargo!"

And with that command the massive bay doors of the capital ships opend and in there they stood, the endless legions of hivewarriors.

Acting in perfect unison they formed formation. The hivemind link went active and poewrfull psionics flowed through the swarms.
Psionic blades were activated everywhere and 11th level psionic shieldings were erected round each individual shock trooper.

The hivewarriors stood ready, plasma and psionic shields active, psiblades and powerrifles charged.

As the capital ships entered the upper atmosphere and the baydoors opened they marched. Millions of Hivewarriors protected by individual 11th level shielding leaped out of the cargo bays of the Scro Armada and they seared to the surface in balls of fire.

As the swarms came down in a rain of fire on Athas and the Scro Armade kept bombarding the dragons kings and the red legions on Athas relentlessly it appeared.

A purple nova could be seen across the northern hemossphere, it's light growing ever more intens and its purple started to change to teal and then... nothing.

The red legions dissolved, pools of red goo vanished, undead disintegrated and magic enchantments faded.
Mages cast their spells to protect themselves in vain. 
Dragonkings and lords feel their power being drained.
Magic on Athas was no more.

But as the rain of fire descended on the dragon kings and their allies. The planar bombardment continued relentlessly.

Those on the surface held their breaths in fear, the skies turned ablaze, cities destroyed.

But many had waited for this moment, the dwarves and halflings of Athas took up the arms for this long awaited moment, the moment that Athas would be freed of the defilers, freed of its dragonkings.

And those who didn't know what was comming despaired.

A single thought echoed though the minds of Athas. 

<<LIVE FOR THE SWARM!!!>>

Let all evil tremble before the burning onslaught of the Swarms.


----------



## Mr. Draco

the work on the city will be done in a pocket dimension.


----------



## Creamsteak

Forsaken One,

I need one 64HD colossal Shadow Elemental. I'll write up the stats, unless you want to. It will be the guardian of the 7th seal. Technically you don't need to give it to me "now." I figure the Elementals won't be needed till I at least begin construction.

Now what do I do for a Lunar Elemental and a Light Elemental? I already have the Plant Elemental set... and now I can have the Shadow Elemental.

Oh, and That Shade will give its template to all of the Black Puddings that will occupy the Shadow section of the Mana Fortress.


----------



## Mr. Draco

> *
> Now what do I do for a ... Light Elemental?*




How about a Cydian?


----------



## Creamsteak

> How about a Cydian?



You offering? I was either going to go with a positive energy elemental, or a lightning quasi-elemental. If you want to do the stats on a 64HD Colossal Cydian that would work. Keep in mind that I don't need it till I begin construction.

I've got the stats on its associated Mana Weapon on my home computer, I'll give it to you when I get home if your going to do the stats.

If you want me to do it... I might decide to use the Lightning Quasi-Elementa because I know their stats better, but I'll consider using a cydian.


----------



## Spoof

Well I gues my actions for day 2 will be mostly the same.  I will continue to create the docket dimension and Mythal.  How long will this take?


----------



## kaboom

Did my time-travel plan work?


----------



## kaboom

Day 2 action: clean up the red goo on the isle of the pheonix.

Important!: I am sending exploration teams to the alternate dimention.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

High Prince Rivalen Tanthul, currently third in command of Shadow Empire, was sitting alone in his chamber, meditating the strange vision he had a moment ago. He considered it to be a propaganda of Oerth Alliance, propably a work of Hazen, fortunately it shall not affect Shade`s wil to fight, especially that vast majority of Shadow`s Empire forces consisted of Red Army. He could hear screams coming from the outside, as Shade spellcasters were draining life essence from slaves to power their 11th level magic, definately a slow and painful way to die, but there was no place for compassion in Rivalen`s life. Than one of his underlings entered:


-My Lord, it seems that we lost contact with our forces on Athas!

-What the hell, this is impossible, our Red Army there couldn`t have been so easilly destroyed!

-It seems that somehow all magic on Athas ceased to function, the planet is currently bombarded by The Fleet of Scro League.

-Scro, allies of The Hive! Now I understand, Vaeragoth`s forces rely on psionics much more heavily than  magic! But how, HOW did this overgrown ant manage to achieve this!

-My Lord, I also bring good news, Lords Rhamagaum and Waganard report that their mages are almost ready to launch their assault! 

-Excellent, tell them that Lord Melkor ordered this attack to be launched as soon as possible! We shall deal a great blow to The Hive by striking its main ally!



Anabstecorian, you can see a Great Cloud of Crimson and Black forming around Penumbral Hub.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Creamsteak, check my list, I have some shade already and you can just use those.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

--Two people were sitting in the dark room, Rivalen Tanthul, High Prince of Netherese, Archpriest of Melkor, and Rhamagaum, Lich of great power, first among Shade Arcanists. To preserve secrecy meeting took place in Rivalen`s private pocket dimension.

-So, Rivalen, what is your plan, was the data I provided on my Chronomancy research useful? I quess that you are interested in moving back to the time you come from, time when Empire of Netheril reached its height?

-Indeed, you have quessed, we shall travel through the vast infinities of time to meet a certain person, greatest Arcanist from  The Empire of Arcanists, only person known to posess knowledge of 12th level magic...

-You mean Karsus?!

-Naturally, we shall take his knowledge, and, most important, we shall take posession of only 12th level spell I know of...

-Karsus`s  Avatar! You got me interested! And who do you plan to target with this spell?

-Melkor! 

-What!!?? Explain yourself- demanded the lich, as he stood up, and crimson fire in the sockets of his skull intensified.

Rivalen laughed, seeing his companion`s surprise:

-Calm down, don`t try to fool me that you are so loyal towards him, he consider us to be nothing more than his slaves! You cannot deny his incompetence , his  leadership over Shade resulted in failure after failure- first Toril, than Oerth, finally Athas! He he is nothing more than an insane megalomaniac, who lets his ego dictate his decisions! He desires oblivion, and oblivion will be our fate if we follow his lead- look how carelessly he summoned the Elder Ones, we lost most of our allies because of his foolish decisions!

-Hmm, I must admit that I mostly agree with you, so you think that our rebellion will be succesful? And of course you intend to replace him?

-Yes! I shall steal his Divine Power with Karsus`s  Avatar, I shall be The New God Of The Shade, I will restore the Glory Of Netheril, I won`t make any of Melkor`s mistakes, Shade shall flourish under me, and you will the second beneath me!

-So be it, I shall support you, Long Live The Shadowking! ( Second? We shall see!)


----------



## William Ronald

*A Reaction to the Sending of the Angels*

Hazen sits down on a wooden bench in Veluna City.  He is tired, and a little overwhelmed.  Lord William Ronald of Keoland, Hazen's newly appointed chief of staff, stands by him.


"Unbelievable," Hazen says in a hushed voice.

"The message is perfectly simple; the meaning is clear. We can either learn to live in peace, harmony and mutural respect or risk annihilation or a free one way trip to the Domain of Dread -- complete with a one way guided tour of Castle Ravenloft."  Lord Ronald says softly.

"I can at least make the attempt to sponsor this peace.  It won't be easy, but it beats the likeliest alternative.  I share some of the blame for the current situation.  The least I can do is work towards a solution."

"I will send ambassadors to all my allies and those who have been my enemies.  To Lord Melkor and Lord Iuz, I will send simulacrums incapable of feeling pain.  I will suggest that we end these hostilities and end the threat of the Red Waste and the Mists.  We are on the brink of annihilation."

"Any special messages for the ambassadors?" Lord Ronald asks.

"I think the Union of Worlds -- the Union of Oerth and the Humanoid Alliance -- needs to state how they are changing themselves.  Statements from their leadership and strong actions would help clear up much of the needless suspicion.  They need to be open about their intentions.  As do all of us."

"Peace will not be easy, but it is far better than falling under the shadow of the Dark Powers."

"Some may not want peace.  They may want war. They may want conquest.  They may want revenge." Lord Ronald says, gazing at Hazen.

"True.  However, the effort must be made.  Or the second half of the Sending will become our fate."  Hazen says.  He rises, and rushes towards the Great Hall of the Kevellond League.  "Come on, there is much work to be done."

"There always is," Lord Ronald says with a smile.

OOC:

Edena,  that sending was fantastic and eloquent.

Hazen will contact the leaders of the various IR factions and propose an end to all hostilities.  Current borders would be recognized.  Of course, we can discuss some of the issues ourselves.

The restoration of Oerth and the othere worlds is paramount.  We must take steps to prevent any further touches from the Dark Powers and restore our worlds.

Mr. Draco and Serpenteye:  Mr. Draco made an out of character statement that the Union is turning away from the forces of darkness.  Now is the time when both actions and words must speak loudly.  Statements from Kas and the God Emperor on the reasons behind these statements need to be made.  What do you think of the Sending of the Angels?

Melkor:  I have already given you advice on resisting the Dark Powers.  If the choice is peace or mutual annihilation, which will you choose.   You have a choice; we all have choices.  What do you think of the Sending of the Angels?

Tokiwong:  Lord Iuz has issued statements that he has put aside the Red Goo.  Can it be proven?  What does your faction want?  The sending of the Angels was quite powerful.  What is your reaction to it?

Anabstercorian:  The restoration of the Illithid Empire in some manner seems to be your goal?  However, this will never be achieved in any fashion if we all fall into the Domain of Dread?  What are your thoughts on the Sending of the Angels?  Is peace possible?

Sollir:  You now control Acererak in addition to your own faction?  What do you think of the Sending of the Angels?  Will you discuss a lasting peace settlement?

The Forsaken One:  What is your reaction to the Sending of the Angels? Do you think a lasting peace is possible?  I have had a lasting peace with you and the members of the Underdark Alliance for several turns.  A lasting peace may serve the best interests of our peoples.


Festy Dog:  We have a good chance of making a permanent peace if we will it.  The Sending of the Angels was a powerful message of two divergent paths.  I would rather have the first future than the second one.

Zouron:  What does the Eternal Union want for a future?  I think the Sending of the Angels was important.  Do you think you could help further a lasting peace, even if this means giving up some of your personal plans.  Everyone would have to abandon some goals.  Is a universal peace possible.

Oerth Alliance members and allies:  I want your input on a possible peace settlement.  The Angels have given a powerful message.  What do we want to do?

On the way back to the Great Hall of the Kevellond League, Hazen passes an Angel.  He bows politely and says.  "Thank you for your message.  I will try.  I will try."  He rises and hurries over to the Great Hall.

Hazen relays his conversation above to all parties in the IR, and sends his questions to each faction.


----------



## William Ronald

Melkor:

I think Edena has ruled out chronomancy for this IR.  This is what he wrote on the back up boards.  (I do think your idea is brilliant, however.)


TO KABOOM AND EVERYONE ELSE  

You can go back in time, and conduct 11th level feats, yes ...
There is a minor problem with that.
Just one minor little problem.

If YOUR Power is going back in time to gain more time to accomplish 11th level feats ...
Then MY Powers (the Black Brotherhood, Acererak) are going back in time to accomplish 11th level feats ...

And, of course, every other Power in the IR will go back in time, in order to gain all those weeks, months, and years (and decades, and centuries, and millennia) to work on 11th level projects.

Of course, if YOUR Power, Kaboom, goes back in time to do this, MY Power - Acererak, goes back to PRECISELY the point in time where you went back, and IMMEDIATELY Attacks your Power.
Acererak is not going to allow your Power endless time to work on 11th level projects! Oh no, not when he can destroy you and have endless amounts of time for HIS projects!

Of course, Melkor will go back in time too.
And, then, other Powers will go back in time to stop him.
Then, other Powers will go back in time to stop THEM.

In other words, Day 2 occurs normally.
I am not sure WHEN Day 2 occurs - it could be in the Now, or it could be 100 years back in time, or it could be 1,000,000 years back in time, but Day 2 DOES occur - in the standard way.  

- - -

I can take this a step further yet.

Time travel is 9th level magic.
The name of the spell is Time Conduit, 9th level, from the sourcebooks.

Rajaat, realizing he is fried in the Now, can use his 9th level spell, Time Conduit, to travel back to when his Power still had 11th level magic.
He can then warn HIMSELF that this happens to HIM in the near future.

Then, the other Rajaat can shift his entire Power backward in time, to the Blue Age of Athas, and spend all the years they want on 11th level research.

You go back in time to stop them, right?

Well, Rajaat, knowing you are coming - after all, in the Now he READ THIS in his own histories, that you CAME, can take his Power further back in time, thus avoiding you.

Then, of course, you go further back in time to catch him, but he read that too, so he goes yet further back - or forward! - in time, to avoid you.

Of course, all this leapfrogging back and forth in time starts generating Alternate Realities by the dozens.

Your Powers get sucked into these Alternate Realities, and thus can never come back into the Now, for for them there is no Future as they remember it ... the Future has not been made yet.

Remember how Tasslehoff Burrfoot got the Device of Time Travelling?
They don't allow kender to handle even minor spell components, much less spellbooks and 1st level spells, much less 9th level spells, much less great magical items, much less artifacts and relics, much less time travelling devices - unless it's in a book.

What is being proposed here, would be like giving several thousand kender those time travelling devices, along with Carte Blanche (remember my article??) to use them in ANY way they wanted, with no interference from the deities, or anything else.

In other words, the IR will explode into a Chronomantic Version of Red Goo, which will eat the DM for dinner, and the players for dessert.

(For that matter, who is to say Melkor didn't go back in time with Red Goo, and turn all the worlds into Red Goo Balls, in which case the whole IR never happened, and ...)

- - -

RULING:

Your Power CAN state it is going back in time, to gain time to work on 11th level projects.

When your Power goes, all other Powers in the IR capable of 11th level magic also go, and arrive at your precise time (they would, logically, do this.)

Day 2 occurs normally (it may occur a million years ago, but it still occurs normally.)

History is not altered.

Day 3 occurs normally, and Day 4 occurs normally, etc., regardless of who shifts where in time.

If several Powers declare they are travelling to different times in the past (such as Melkor goes 1,000 years back in time, Kaboom 100 years, and the Black Brotherhood 10,000 years) ...

I am ruling that your 11th level Powers can strike forward and backwards in time.

In other words, you declare Attacks and Defenses normally - you are still attacking the enemy Power normally. You are simply sending Attacks forward or backward in time, to hit the enemy Power wherever it happens to be in time.

- - -

In other words, you cannot gain extra time to work on 11th level projects by going back in time.

You cannot gain any special advantage by going back in time.

You cannot alter history by going back in time.

You CAN carry on an interstellar, chronomatic war, in which you carry on 11th Level Dueling, and Coup de Graces.
Instead of the war occurring in the normal 3 dimensions, it occurs in all 4 dimensions (and, I suppose, it could even occur in dimension 5, cyberspace.)

However, the results are the same.

There are no changes in the rules whatsoever, and nobody gains any particular advantage from time travel.

It will be an interesting aside - Melkor, instead of Dueling with William in the here and now, will be dueling with him from 1,000 years ago, while William is 100 years ago, but ... the rules will not change.
Attacks, Defenses, Held Actions, Days, will all occur as per the standard rules.

Sorry folks, but I will not allow the IR to turn into a Chronomatic Red Goo Monster, which eats me for dinner.
I'm too thin to be edible and tasty anyways.

Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz ponders the vison of the sending... and sighs, "Visions do not actions make... I enjoyed the pretty picture painted but I have my plans and goals to deal with..."

Talindra nodded, "You work towards an end that will bring prosperity for your people... is that not enough?"

"For most it should be... I have not lifted a finger in these dark times... I have kept my oath... and will not interfere in their wars.  We have much to rebuild and much to do..."

Iuz pauses and sends a message to *Hazen*, "We have disposed of the Red Scourge, we have learned all we needed from it.  Scry my lands and you will find no trace of it... my people need it not... as far as oertrh is concerned, I leave that task to you, I shall work to further my people's prosperity..."_

*OOC:*  Edena I am using my action for the 2nd day to create 10,000 pocket dimensions size LL and then use my action for the 3rd day to connect all of those dimensions into one large dimension... same defense as Day 1


----------



## William Ronald

A message is sent to Lord Iuz:

"I thank you for your prompt response.  I have scanned your lands and found no sign of the Red Goo.  In appreciation for this, I will ensure that your territories are restored to a far healthier state than their present condition.  That is the least I can do for such a prompt and courteous reply."

"You are, of course, invited to any discussions on solving the present wars or you may send a delegate if you wish.  Perhaps your experiences with the Red Goo have taught you something valuable.  Perhaps you can share that with all of us.  It seems you are far more focused on the life cycle than in the past."

"I must apologize for not sending you and your wife Tallindra a wedding gift.  I am sending my very last barrel of Keoland brandy.  I believe both of you should enjoy it.  May the two of you know much happiness."

The Kevellond League will try to scan for any sign of Red Goo in any of Iuz's territory, including his traditional lands, pocket dimensions, and the Eternal Empire.

Hazen turns to Lord Ronald.  "I must give Iuz a chance to prove himself.  Peace will take risks, but I will make sure that we are not vulnerable to attack."


----------



## Black Omega

Melkor:  Heard back from edena.
----------------------------------------------------------------
As the poor Seelie falls, the Mysterious Fae, now revealed as Melkor, feels a Dimensional Black fall into place.  And power growing around him, mages readying spells and more mages suddenly appearing, no doubt teleporting into the area.  Power even gathering in the fruit trees, the living Vesve rousing itself.

But the hastily cast Block is not sufficient and Melkor is able to form the Portal and escape.
----------------------------------------------------------------
Ah well, worth a try.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

_An image of Hellmaster, in his child form, before the giant skull form of Acererak appears before Arch-cleric Hazen.

Hellmaster speaks, "We have decided we will play your game, and while we have our own agenda, the mists are too malevolent to be let loose upon these worlds.  That city in that vision looked very fun, and I expect to be invited when it is complete."  Phibrizzo smiles.

The eyes of the great skull glows with crimson light.

"Oh yes," Hellmaster continues, "However Mr. Acererak here is still quite mad at a few of your Alliance members for losing his territories as well as a great sum of his undead legion, he seems to want to be compensated.  However, we will allow you to keep your undead if you wish to create them...although all undead must revere Acererak the Transcendent in some shape or form."  Hellmaster then pauses to think a bit, "What further do you need from us?"_

(Acererak allows the Alliance of Oerth to keep all the undead they animate from this point on although he relinquishes none of his power.)


----------



## Anabstercorian

Edena, I am (as usual) attacking Melkor with an 11th level Starlight Shock attack, same as Day 1.  However, I'll defend myself this turn...  And I'd appreciate it if someone else would help me out too!  I've got a Melkor on my arse.

11th level feat, hour long - I'm safeguarding the forcefields that support the superstructure of the Penumbral Hub around the sun.

Also, Edena?  I love your way of dealing with time travel.  Totally brilliant!  Thank god for non-linear timeflow.  Additionally, I had an alliance with Acererak of sorts.  I ask him to help me out against Melkor.

Melkor, great RPing.  I look forward to the results.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*The Swarms reply.*

A jumpgate opened in Oerths atmosphere as a small fleet appeared in low orbit, consisting of a capital ship escorted by around a dozen frigates and destroyers.

As the small detachment descended into Oerths atmosphere the alarms went off on the surface where a young corporal get's woken up by it's sirens and rushes up to contact it's superiors.

"This is corporal De Vries reporting sir, we have a spacial anomoly in near space. Seems like a jumpgate to me sir, possible hostiles incoming."

<Roger that corporal, what are the ships specifications and types?>

"it seems like a small detachment fleet sir, consisting of a single capital ship, a behemoth type battle cruiser of Scro design, and several do.. Hold it sir, we have a incomming transmission from the approaching fleet."

"Patch it through private"

The communication screen in the control tower splits in two as a second transmission and image appears. A decorated Orc in SSL uniform appears in the view screen.

<<This is Commodore Parduuk from the Scro Star league battle ship Rumoldus. I am here to deliver a delegate from.... a delegate Hazen wishes to speak to.>>

<<You may report to Lord Hazen that his summons have been answerd and that the representatives of the Scro Star League have arrived, we also carry another delegate he might like to speak to.>>

<<We are awaiting your permission to take position over your coordinates and send our emmisaries down to the surface.>>

<<Parduuk out.>>

The young corporal looks at the unifying screen again and awaits his orders.

"Sir what do we respond to this Orc sir?"

<One moment corporal, I have to take this up with my superiors.>

A few seconds later the Major appears in the view screen again.

<They are cleared corporal, they are being expected and Lord Hazen is waiting to see them. Give them the green light and the correct coordinates for the meeting, a escort will await the delegates.>

The screen turns black again and the corporal turns around, issues some orders and the message and coordinates are send to the approaching fleet.

As the fleet receives the coordinates and the clearing codes from Keoland Air Control they continue their decent into Oerths Atmosphere.

While the battle cruiser takes position and the escorting vessels form a protective arch around it and several dozen fighters are deployed and take defensive positions around the small detachment fleet.

"Sir the ships are in position, formation secure and fighters deployed. Ready to ship out the emmisaries sir."

<Very well captain imform the delegates that the situation is secure and that they are being expected. Their transport is waiting in bay 5.>

"Roger roger"

As the captain enters a liftshaft and moves down to the delegates quarters the shutlle gets prepared.
The delegates are informed that they are being expected by lord Hazen and they enter the shuttle.

As the shuttle appoaches the surface and the awaiting honor guard and escorts someone aboard is more then the eye can tell.


----------



## Mr. Draco

*Re: A Reaction to the Sending of the Angels*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *"I think the Union of Worlds -- the Union of Oerth and the Humanoid Alliance -- needs to state how they are changing themselves.  Statements from their leadership and strong actions would help clear up much of the needless suspicion.  They need to be open about their intentions.  As do all of us."
> 
> ...
> 
> Mr. Draco and Serpenteye:  Mr. Draco made an out of character statement that the Union is turning away from the forces of darkness.  Now is the time when both actions and words must speak loudly.  Statements from Kas and the God Emperor on the reasons behind these statements need to be made.  What do you think of the Sending of the Angels?
> *




Well, let me speak OOC for now (i'm working on a longer IC response).

Firstly, my comment wasn't OOC.  Think of it this way.  The semi-divine leaders of the Union of Worlds (Kas and the God-Emperor) after delving over the collected knowledge of several times and crystal spheres come to a conclusion.  The _logical_ conclusion.  The _logic_ conclusion.  That is: good is not strong, neither is evil.  Strength lies in adabtability, but also in coordination, efficient structure, and organization.  By these judgements, all existing races are flawed.  Therefore we embarked on the creation of a new race through the metamorphoses of our people.  An efficient race.  An adaptable race.  An organized race.  A _perfect_ race.  The Cydians.  Immortal, with no need for sustanence, and with great intellect and powers.  Also, they can only have lawful neutral alignments, this is because a non-impartial and very structured being (soul) cannot properly control the vast energy and abilities at the command of even the lowliest of Cydians.

Note, I stated that the Union of Worlds was turning away from evil.  I DID NOT say that the Union of Worlds was turning towards good.  The Union of Worlds is turning towards impartiality, and has no intentions of turning towards good alignments.  The goals of the Union of Worlds are: 

1) Survival
2) Peace
3) Elimination of our enemies
4) Colonization
5) Enlightenment (for those of other populations that willingly choose Cydian metamorphoses)

There you have it.

Now, nowhere did I say we were going to go about these priorities in a decidedly 'good' or 'evil' manner.  Basically, we will do what is necessary for these priorities.  If it requires slaughtering a planet to destroy a multiverse-ending evil, we'll do it.  If it requires helping old ladies cross streets, we'll do it.  No moral obligations.

Right now, we see that healing Oerth, and working alongside the OA would best fit our goals.  Thus the 11th level magical feats to cleanse Oerth's atmosphere, and helping William clear his lands.  Also, this is why we have started construction of the City of Peace with 10,000PL of our forces (in a pocket dimension), as it was seen in the vision of the angels.  Afterall, we believe they only show us possible futures, not impossible ones.  Needless to say, we liked the first version much better.  If anybody wants to respond to the questions about what sort of buildings/accomodations on the city their races would like, it would be helpful to us while we are constructing it.  If anybody wants to help us construct it, so much the better.

Don't mistake our actions for abandoning any philosophy.  Our actions are dictated by logic.  Cold, hard logic.  Think of the Vulcans from star trek.  If we have to slaughter billions to survive, well, guess what we'll be doing?  The reverse applies also.

Before anybody takes this to mean the Union of Worlds is now composed of trigger-happy maniacs, I'll say right now we aren't.

Oh, and in case anybody's interested, there are only two members of the OA (i think they are at least) that are on our "enemies" list.  Alzem and Uvenelei.  Those only because they attacked us.  Now, if we already offered peace if they would return our 11th level infrastructure they captured and imprisoned.  I'm still waiting on a response from Alzem (spoof?) about this however.  Until he responds, we will continue to treat him as an enemy.  Know this, he has the opportunity for peace, all he has to do is return what (and who) he captured during his un-provoked attack on us.

Anyway, there's the OOC explanation for our actions.  Basically, we didn't like being tied to moral obligations (either way).

Remember, think Vulcans from star trek (same idea).


----------



## William Ronald

Mr. Draco:

A very well written post.  I am waiting for your in character response.   I imagine that Kas will state why he and the God Emperor have chosen a path of order between good and evil.

Thanks for helping to clean my lands.  You should expect some help to come your way soon.  (The Cup and Talisman of Al Akbar is doing a lot of good.  The clean up campaign will reach some of your territory in the next few days.)

I can accept a logical power, interested in survival.  For now, I think our interests coincide.  Without survival, there are no possibilities.  However, mutually assured survival is better than mutual destruction or a lifetime visitor's pass to Castle Ravenloft.

A short but logical argument.  Especially considering a lifetime visitor's pass to Castle Ravenloft is usually a short term matter.

I suggest everyone try to work towards peace.  

The Angels are loath to interfere in mortal affairs.  The fact that they have sent a message is a sign of how dangerous things are.

I urge everyone to try to settle their differences.   I would not want to play this IR in Ravenloft.


----------



## Mr. Draco

William: Thanks.  Oh, I agree regarding the ravenloft thing.  Life in ravenloft doesn't really classify as "survival" in my book.  More like "slow death."

[edit]- Oh, one more thing, could you try letting a certain over-militant Solar know about this whole mutually assured survival?  He doesn't seem to be very willing to take my advice.  I'm still waiting for his reply.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*The messenger arrives.*

A teleportation pad energised and with a flash the emmisaries and their escort appeared on the square before the Grand Church of Rao.

The delegate from the SSL looks around pointing at several impressive Architectural designs and statues. But as he is pointing the head of the guard adresses them.

"if you all would be so kind to follow me, you are being expected in the sanctuary."

As the delegates fall in behind the commandant and the honor guards walk besides them they approach the Church of Rao
while they pass over the gigantic square before it. 

When they reach the Church doors some salutations take place and some hail Hazens, but after the officialities are taken care of the massive doors open.
The escort takes position outside the church doors and the commandant speaks to the delegates.

"Please enter, you are expected."

And with those words the honor guard takes up position and salutes the delegates as they enter the Church.

At the end of the long passageway that runs through the entire church from entrance to altar there resides a Angel like creature, it sits kneeled, praying.

As the doors slam shut the angel looks up and turns around. As it approaches the delegates it speaks.

"Welcome honored emmisaries from the Scro Star League I see you have come to heed my call. I am Hazen."

As the delegates bow and pay their respect one speaks up.

<Lord Hazen, we of the Scro like to present to you Ho Skoteinos and our delegate.>

2 people step forward from the half formed circle of emmisaries.

<<Lord Hazen, I must appollogise for my Queen for not being able to attend personally. She is... occupied at the moment. Some dire matters aquired our direct intervention on the world of Athas.>>

<<The world has currently been purified of red goo and undead. The red legion there has been obliterated without any problems and the last pockets of resistance there are being disposed of as we speak.>>

Ho Skoteinos turns around and regards the SSL delegates before facing Hazen again.

<<These honorable people have been so gracious to assist us in our assault on Athas. They have been promised a new home in the Sphere of Mystara. They were feeling... unsecure and... threatened in Realmspace by the ongoing events.>>

<<The Queen was so courtious to offer them shelter and safe haven on Mystara where there is no war and where the Swarms are currently in power to assure peace.>>

<<As we speak a huge collection of spacial platforms is being constructed to house the SSL at least temporarily while they and we construct a more worthy place for them to reside.>>

<<The Scro have accepted my Queens offer and are moving over the remainder of their forces from Realmspace as we speak to their new safe haven. We ask that you respect their wishes and that you acknowledge their new residence and their claim to a part of Mystara.>>

<<The Swarms are currently cleansing Athas and Mystara of all unpure and opposing forces. After that has been done and the two worlds are secure we offer you, the emerald order and lord kalanyr the possibility to extract all the civilians that want to leave their worlds now the Hive is in controll along with the Scro on Mystara and Athas.>>

<<We ask that you take these refugees and harbor them for now. They may choose to return after we repaired their worlds to furtile spheres once again.>>

<<But to the point, you stated to my Queen that you had the desire to know her reaction to the sending of the angels. Wise they are but the future forsee... perhaps. She regards their visions with caution for the do hold truth but to what extent...>>

<<The Hive shall dispose of any renegade factions on Athas and Mystara that oppose order and our rule. They who wish to leave for now are free to leave, we ask that you take them in. They may return after we rebuild those worlds.>>

<<The Queen respects you Lord Hazen, she hopes for a prolonging peace and rebuilding of worlds. Perhaps other will choose the same destiny as the Orcs of Oerth and the Immortals of Mystara. To join perfection, to join the one mind, to join unison and order.>>

<<But for now the Hive has two worlds to cleanse of it enemies, 2 worlds to rebuild, and 2 worlds to police.>>

 <<The Hive salutes you Lord Hazen, we hope our answer suffices, we await your respons if you are willing to take the innocent in.>>

With those words Ho Skoteinos steps back into the half circle and another representative steps out.

[[FESTY IT SEEMS TO ME THAT IT IS BEST THAT YOU POST YOUR OWN IC RESPONS TO HAZEN, I WILL HOPE TO READ YOUR POST TOMORROW]]





((OOC: Edena me and skot and Festy are currently clearing Athas and mystara of all red goo and all oppposing forces. The Dragonkings defilers and other remaining forces shall be crushed or assimilated into the swarm (Assimilation has first priority offcourse hoping to get some PL out of it).

After that we start distributing food and fresh water to the population and all THAT ARE WILLING shall be assimilated into the one mind. Civillians that wish to leave the worlds to the safety of the church of mercy, the keoland league, the emerald order or Kalanyrs forces are free to do so.

Rajaat will be assimilated along with his legions and all other forces that were hostile that we can capture or those that surrender. Killing them is such a waste.

After that the worlds are cleaned we will start spreading creep ON SOME PARTS of the worlds (so certainly not all) and we shall start immidiate construction of ceveral Main Hive Clusters on Athas and Mystara as we consolodate there.

The native poppulation will be housed, fed and nurished and well taken care of.

The Swarms now I think officially occupy the worlds of Athas and Mystara. 

We can be seen as the Police forces there and construction workers. We are currently policing and rebuilding those worlds and taking care of it's population.

And yes we are conquerers and rulers there, I won't deny that but I'm trying to be sincere and to create and build 2 beautifull worlds were order and law shall rule and its people will thrive under it.

The Scro Star League will be housed on Mystara where they will have a continent of their own to house and controll. Their law and their rules will be applied there as it is their own land now. (this is around 20% of Mystara the rest is swarm controlled).

Summary:

1)clear mystara and Athas of all opposition and Assimilate (hivemind) what we can and destroy the rest. I still presume rajaat and his Champions are mine since they can't resist the 11th level effects if I am correct in my assumption.

2)evacuate all people who wish to leave.

3)hivemind all that wish to join the swarms willingly.

4)Provide shelter, nurishment and fresh water for those we want to remain behind and help in the rebuilding of their worlds.

5)begin rebuilding the worlds of Athas and Mystara, the turning of Athas into a furtile world will have to wait untill the war quietes down a bit.

6) Consolodate our power as police and occupying force so that I can state that I am in 100% controll over Athas and Mystara as it's ruler.

7) Help out the Scro Star League with what ever they might need to finish their relocating to Mystara and their new own continent.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm most likely offline for a few days (yeah bad timing I knowand just when I got stuff to do and be nice and active on the boards with large posting  ). I'm off to a friend of mine who doesn't have Internet so I'm 100% offline untill I get back home which will probably be next monday.

I hereby hand over my power to Ho Skoteinos. This does NOT give him control over my reality changes. It does give him control over my PC and he can send it to battle, I trust him and his judgement on that matter.

To Skot: Rom je weet wat je moet doen, blijf uit alle troep en zorg dat je de positie die we nu hebben versterken, niks nieuws veroveren, ben braaf voor de bevolking en herbouw die werelden met 10th magic. We hebben nu twee mooie bollen en die behoud ik graag, jij snapt ook wel dat mystara gewoon voor jou wordt en Athas voor mij, jij mag het alleen ietsie delen met festy maar dies erg ok en staat zoo aan onze kant. Hji heeft goed werk gelevert en hij verdient veiligheid en een goeie plek om te wonen ipv het lijpe Toril.

je snapt wel wat ik bedoel, gewoon mij 7 punten in post hierboven volgen  Als er wat erg geks gebeurd... dan doe je maat wat je denkt dat goed is he 

tot maandag smorrie


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Melkor.*

I most compliment you on a very creative and cool turning in your faction, if it works it will be really fun. Can;t wait to see how you handle this and how it unfolds, can't wait till I get back and see how it resolved! 

A truly magnificent idea! My compliments!




(I hope I can get my lasy ass out of bed in time tomorrow morning to read up on the IR before I have to go catch my train. In the mean while good luck and have fun you all and try to leave me in one piece in my absence )


----------



## William Ronald

The Forsaken One,

I will always be willing to take in refugees.  However, you may not find too many people who want to be hive minded.  You could maybe help provide for them, and encourage them to consider working with you.

Melkor:

An interesting idea that I hope works.  The Netherese never struck me as having a high tolerance for failure.  Also, if you can pull off the stunt, you will give your faction a lot more options.

If you are successful, I am looking forward to a GREAT role playing post.

Mr. Draco:

I did send Alzem a message.  You have to remember, he may have thought you were still working with Mina.  Alzem does not like Mina much.  (Okay, neither does Hazen.)  Ravenloft does qualify as slow death.  Not a good place to visit -- or to die in.

I was able to use the Cup and Talisman of Al Akbar to completely rid the Baklunish Confederation and the Kevellond League of Red Goo.  Don't worry, the cleanup crew is heading your way soon.

Looking forward to your in character post.  Maybe ask Serpenteye to do his about the same time.  A joint statement.

Everyone: 

I spoke with dagger, who has had a rough week.  When he comes back to the boards, wish him well.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Well William, formians are renowned for their construction and repairing capabilities so let's put them to good use.

Lets do what we formians do best, construction time.


----------



## William Ronald

The Forsaken One:

I have a great idea for Athas.  Cacti.  There should be some in the Baklunish area.  Use psionics and technology to modify them.  Extra food and water.  Plus, you might be able to modify some of them for construction purposes. (Try using psionics and tech to make a cactus the size of a redwood.)  There are creatures that build nests in cacti.  Now, if you can only find out where all the water on Athas went to. 

Also, do not be too overconfident. Not everyone on Athas will want to be hive minded.  You may have to negotiate with some factions.  Remember, in diplomacy, you are lucky if you get most of what you want.  Heck, in real life, you are darn lucky if you get most of what you want.  So, if they won't join you, make sure they at least like and respect you.   (You could probably win a lot of friends by turning over the Dragon Kings' tax collectors over to the crowds.  The tax man is never popular -- on any world. )

The cacti is, of course, a gift.  Similarly, once you get a water table working, there are some modified grasses you could create. See Frank Herbert's Dune series for some good ideas on terraforming Athas.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*WAR*

ATTACKS AND DEFENSES ON DAY TWO

  - - -

  11TH LEVEL DUELING (ATTACKS BY 11TH LEVEL POWERS AGAINST 11TH LEVEL POWERS)

  0 against Alyx’s Church of Toril (11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact)

  12 against Alzem’s Hope Isles of Toril and Oerth (100% intact) Attack by doubled-up Mr. Draco/Serpenteye (8), Attack by Mr. Draco/Serpenteye’s Humanoid Alliance (4) (Imprisonment declared), - 2 modifier.  Defense is 5.  Final Number is 5.

  0 against Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina (99% intact)
  0 against Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow (100% intact)
  0 against Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy (100% intact)
  0 against Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek (100% intact)

  4 against Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth (75% intact and - 1 to Defense)  Attack by Alzem (4), + 1 modifier.   Defense is 12 with a - 2 penalty, or 6.  Final Number is - 5.

  0 against Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Humanoid Alliance (100% intact)
  0 against Festy Dog’s Scro Star League (100% intact)

  0 against Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster (75% intact and - 1 to Defense) 
  0 against GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance (100% intact)
  0 against Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra (100% intact)
  0 against Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/elf Alliance (100% intact)
  0 against Acererak, Acererak’s Minions, and Scarlet Brotherhood (100% intact)

  16 against Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire (99% intact)   Attack by Black Omega (6), Creamsteak (6) (Alteration to normalcy and Imprisonment declared),  Kalanyr (4)  Defense is 6.  Final number is 10.

  0 against ‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara (100% intact)

  7 against the Black Brotherhood (100% intact) Attack Venus (3), William (4).  - 2 modifier.  Defense is 6.  Final Number is - 1.

  0 against the United Commonwealth of Toril (97% intact)

  3 against Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth (100% intact) Attack by ‘o Skoteinos (3).  Defense is 5.  Final Number is - 2.

  6 against Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril (100% intact)  Attack by Alyx (6).  Defense is 5.  Final Number is 1. (Imprisonment declared.)

  0 against Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune (100% intact)
  0 against Venus’s Emerald Order (50% intact and - 2 to Defense) 

  4 against William’s Kevellond League (100% intact)  Attack by Black Brotherhood (4)  Defense is 6.  Final Number is - 2.

  0 against Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance (100% intact)
  0 against Zouron’s Eternal Union (100% intact)

  - - -

  COUP DE GRACES (ATTACKS BY 11TH LEVEL POWERS AGAINST DISARMED POWERS, OR POWERS WITHOUT 11TH LEVEL MAGIC)

  0 against Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun (Main Infrastructure 100% intact.)

  6 against Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub, led by Anabstercorian the PC (100% intact)  Attack by Melkor (6).  Defense 4.  Final Number is 2, on the Coup de Grace chart.

  0 against Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance (100% intact)
  0 against Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance (100% intact)
  0 against GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy (100% intact)
  0 against Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League (100% intact)
  0 against ‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies (100% intact)
  0 against Sollir’s League of the Warlords (100% intact)
  0 against Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz (100% intact)  
  0 against Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent (100% intact)  
  0 against William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation (100% intact)

   4 against Rajaat and his Champions (0% intact)  Attack by Forsaken One (4), Defense 0.  Final Number is 4, on the Coup de Grace chart.

  - - -

  QUICK SUMMARY OF 11TH LEVEL DUELING ON DAY TWO OF TURN 7

  12 against Alzem’s Hope Isles of Toril and Oerth (100% intact) Attack by doubled-up Mr. Draco/Serpenteye (8), Attack by Mr. Draco/Serpenteye’s Humanoid Alliance (4) (Imprisonment declared), - 2 modifier.  Defense is 5.  Final Number is 5.

   4 against Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth (75% intact and - 1 to Defense)  Attack by Alzem (4), + 1 modifier.   Defense is 12 with a - 2 penalty, or 6.  Final Number is - 5.

   16 against Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire (99% intact)   Attack by Black Omega (6), Creamsteak (6),  Kalanyr (4)  Defense is 6.  Final number is 10.

  11 against the Black Brotherhood (100% intact) Attack by Festy Dog (4), Venus (3), William (4).  - 2 modifier.  Defense is 6.  Final Number is 3.

  3 against Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth (100% intact) Attack by ‘o Skoteinos (3), . Defense is 5.  Final Number is - 2.

  6 against Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril (100% intact)  Attack by Alyx (6).  Defense is 5.  Final Number is 1.

  4 against William’s Kevellond League (100% intact)  Attack by Black Brotherhood (4)  Defense is 6.  Final Number is - 2.

  - - -

  QUICK SUMMARY OF COUP DE GRACES ON DAY TWO OF TURN 7

  6 against Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub, led by Anabstercorian the PC (100% intact)  Attack by Melkor (6).  Defense 4.  Final Number is 2, on the Coup de Grace chart.

  4 against Rajaat and his Champions (0% intact)  Attack by Forsaken One (4), Defense 0.  Final Number is 4, on the Coup de Grace chart.


  - - -

  Any mistakes on this list?

  You CANNOT declare you are Holding your Attack, now.  It is too late.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz furrows his brow... at the attack against the Eternal Empire... "So they honor non-aggression with bloody combat... is this the will of the world... to fight and die?  I have lifted no hand against an enemy.. and yet my forces are assaulted... hmmph..."

Iuz looks grim, "We may have to change our policies... I shall wait to see word from either Hazen or this new threat... before decidng a course of action..."_


----------



## Anabstercorian

Okay, I should have e-mailed you on this, I really should have, but I mentioned my Attacks and Defenses publicly on the board.  Do you think you could toss a Category 4 attack at Melkor and a Category 4 defense over me?

All I ask is this - When the Penumbral Hub goes up in flames and shadowy void, give it a nice cool description, Edena.

Melkor, I will castrate your Avatars as long as I can force you to summon them for this.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, one mistake

the humanoid alliance was using its defense to enchance the defense of the Union of Oerth.  That was a category 4 defense, therefore the final number of Alzem's attack should be -5 not -1.

I'm typing up my giant IC post now (i wrote it by hand first).


----------



## William Ronald

Tokiwong:  You will have to ask Alyx about his attacks on you.  Remember, the Oerth Alliance is not a superstate like the Union. Everyone makes his or her own mind up about what actions to take.  Kind of like a version of the UN, but slightly more united.   You can and perhaps should send a message to Alyx.  Include your e-mail in it.

Hazen sends a statement to all faction and nation leaders.

"Perhaps we can have a cessation of hostilities while we ponder the future.  The Sending of the Angels was an important message.  I am willing to talk with everyone.  While everyone may not want to talk to me, I doubt anyone wants a permanent relocation to the Domain of Dread.  Indeed, I do not think the conditions of the Domain of Dread fits anyone's long term goals."

"I again suggest everyone stand down.  Can we at least consider the message we received and how to react to it?"

"Perhaps everyone who has attacked each other can negotiate an exchange of prisoners."

OOC: The Black Brotherhood wants nonexistence for all.  Ravenloft is a very long unpleasant existence.

Mr. Draco:  I am impressed.  A hand written post. I look forward to it.  I hope Serpenteye has something equally impressive.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Union headquarters was a hive of activity.

The great starships of the Humanoid Alliance were barely visible in the sky.  Their weapons and shields powered and ready for action.  Freighters carrying supplies lifited off of the expanses of landing fields, heading towards the jet-black tetrahedron of exotic matter that served as one end of the wormhold between the Union HQ and the City of Peace under construction.  Diplomatic shuttles were everywhere, most escorting leaders from new worlds that the Union was spreading its influence to.  Un ceasingly they submitted questions about Union policies, Union law, and statistics of what they considered to be a strange new power bringing its influence to their worlds.

On the surface, smaller vechicles were moving supplies around with a sense of great urgency, yet organized urgency.  Many were resupplying the GUT-Battleship Liberator, its ominous dark-grey hull, stretched out on the landingfield like some great insect, hundreds of meters long.  Sensors and weapon systems bristling along its 'spine' like millions of cillia.  It had recently returned from an extended colonization voyage.  Still more vechicles were bringing exotic tools and construction equipment for the freighters destined for the City of Peace.

Yet only three buildings stood above ground.  Closest was the control tower, a great silver spike, three-thousand meters tall, jutting into the sky, the pointed sensor cone at its top threatening to puncture the very clouds.

Further away stood a massive hangae.  Appearing as an incredible geodesic dome, it housed the machinery and factories that were busy at that very moment, churning out components as fast as they could, to be assembled in the ship platforms at its center, into the great marvels of magic and metal that ruled space.

Yet further away stood the most impressive site of all.  The nexus of this base, the Union Headquarters was a trememdous sloped pyramid, each of its eight sides measuring a full thousand meters long, and the top of it reaching two thousand meters high.  The walls, invisible for the opaque greem force barriers in place protecting them, sections dropping only momentarily to allow access to shuttles.  What views could be gained then showed opaque walls of mixed tones of blue, appearing as a giant crystal, the colors shifting in mesmerizing patters.  All around the electrosteel building stood defensive emplacements of every sort imaginable, each manned and ready for any attack.

Once through the main entrance, one could see the great hall, bustling with the activity of thousands.  Yet, far underground, a room existed.  Behind the final security stop, of which only the highest ranking even knew existed, there was darkness.  And silence.

It was a fairly large room, equipped with the most advanced technology, and with luxury beffiting a god.  Indeed, for it was a god that lived there.  He stood, still and silent, near a bookcase on a wall.  A soft blue light emanating from his skin, if indeed you could call it that.  The light cast eerie shadows about the room, a reflection of the eerie and yet respectfull silence that pervaded the place.

Finally returning from thought, the being went back to his work on his book, the computer saving every word in silent obedience.

_"Then, after their first world war, the humand of that world went back to their ways.  Many new forms of government were being tested, and althought they had no realization of it, they would all be found lacking in the eyes of time.

One nation, Russia as it was called, tried to reform itself as a communist state with absolute equality.

Another, England, continued under a modified democracy.

Yet another, Germany, reeling from its defeat, went about, rebuilding, and eventually fell into the jaws of hate.

A final nation, seperated by a great ocean, worked on greed and capitalism, calling itself the United States.

How then, with this great variety of governments, could they have all failed?

The answer lies with their respective faults.  Yet those faults are not obvious without knowledge of perfection."_

The being pauses for a moment before continuing.

_"The first form of perfection is perfection of unity.  Unity of purpose and plan.

Observe an insect hive.  Watch as they scurry about, doing their seperate tasks.  Yet fragmented in body, their hive survives the worst of disasters.  It will continue to do so, for the insects work towards a common goal.  They are like the unceasing tide, crashing up against rocks on the shore, until even the rocks relent.  Thus, the insects are perfect in unity.

The second form of perfection is perfection of the self.

Take a colony of bacteria under a microscope.  These, the least intelligent of living creatures, have lasted throughout billions of years on billions of planets.  Survivng every attempt to wipe them out.  For they are infinately adaptable, and thus, are perfect in the self.

The third form of perfection is perfection of thought.

Watch the most intelligent of scientists.  They are constantly thinking, and have, through this, unlocked many secrets of the multi-verse.  Thus it is that we survive, and continue to do so.  They suffer no moral obligations, and thus are able to derive useful information from any field.  For knowledge is power.  By denying yourself knowledge of something on a moral basis, you deny yourself power, and thereby deliver an advantage unto those with no such obligations.  Thus it is that the most intelligent of scientists are perfect in thought."_

With that, the being again falls silent, and the room with him.  Pausing to think before continuing his work on his book.  A treatise on Logic.
-----

OOC: well, there it is, the IC explanation of Kas' philosophies.  Every so often, i'll be posting more of Kas' philosophies as he records them in his book. (i.e.- i'll be posting the huge write-up i did in parts)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Replies*

Anabstercorian

  Okay, I should have e-mailed you on this, I really should have, but I mentioned my Attacks and Defenses publicly on the board. Do you think you could toss a Category 4 attack at Melkor and a Category 4 defense over me? 

  ANSWER:

  My regrets, Anabstercorian, but you will have to wait until Day 3.
  You WILL be able to Attack on Day 3.  This is an Attack against your non-11th level Power, not against your 11th level Power (Mina and the Knights of Neraka.)


  All I ask is this - When the Penumbral Hub goes up in flames and shadowy void, give it a nice cool description, Edena. 

  ANSWER:

  (grim look)  

  Why do you think the Sending of the Angels occurred?
  They effectively had omniscience - in other words, they could look at the stated Attacks and Defenses just as well as I, the DM, could see them on my screen.
  They knew what was coming;  they foresaw the destruction, and they foresaw the consequences of that destruction ... the consequences being the burning down of the IR.
  Dreams lost, dreams destroyed.
  The last hope for peace gone.
  The Angels attempted a last effort to convince everyone to withdraw, to withhold their Attack.  I gave everyone plenty of time in which to read the Sending, too.

  However, Attacks have been stated and not Held, and thus a harsh fate is decreed.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Edena, one mistake 

  The humanoid alliance was using its defense to enchance the defense of the Union of Oerth.
  That was a category 4 defense, therefore the final number of Alzem's attack should be -5 not -1. 
  I'm typing up my giant IC post now (i wrote it by hand first).

  ANSWER:  

  Yes, I see that, now, in the e-mails.
  I will modify the above post accordingly.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*WAR*

Numerical Results of 11th Level Dueling

SUMMARY OF 11TH LEVEL DUELING ON DAY TWO OF TURN 7

  12 against Alzem’s Hope Isles of Toril and Oerth (100% intact) Attack by doubled-up Mr. Draco/Serpenteye (8), Attack by Mr. Draco/Serpenteye’s Humanoid Alliance (4) (Imprisonment declared), - 2 modifier.  Defense is 5.  Final Number is 5.

  RESULT:

  26 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  100% DESTRUCTION.
  ALZEM'S POWER IS DISARMED.

   4 against Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth (75% intact and - 1 to Defense)  Attack by Alzem (4), + 1 modifier.   Defense is 12 with a - 2 penalty, or 6.  Final Number is - 5.

  09 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  50% DESTRUCTION.
  UNION OF OERTH'S 11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE IS NOW 75% DESTROYED.
  IMPRISONMENT DECLARED.
  UNION OF OERTH IS AT - 3 TO ALL ATTACKS AND DEFENSES.

   16 against Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire (99% intact)   Attack by Black Omega (6), Creamsteak (6),  Kalanyr (4)  Defense is 6.  Final number is 10.

  74 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  25% DESTRUCTION.
  DIFFERENT FATES FOR LOSSES WERE DECLARED.
  MELKOR IS AT - 1 TO ALL ATTACKS AND DEFENSES.


  11 against the Black Brotherhood (100% intact) Attack by Festy Dog (4), Venus (3), William (4).  - 2 modifier.  Defense is 6.  Final Number is 3.

  53 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  12% DESTRUCTION.
  NO FATE DECLARED FOR LOSSES.

  3 against Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth (100% intact) Attack by ‘o Skoteinos (3), . Defense is 5.  Final Number is - 2.

  56 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  1% DESTRUCTION.
  NO FATE DECLARED FOR LOSSES.

  6 against Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril (100% intact)  Attack by Alyx (6).  Defense is 5.  Final Number is 1.

  23 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  50% DESTRUCTION.
  NO FATE DECLARED FOR LOSSES - ALYX, YOU MUST STATE THE FATE OF THOSE LOST.
  THE ETERNAL EMPIRE IS AT - 2 TO ATTACKS AND DEFENSES.

  4 against William’s Kevellond League (100% intact)  Attack by Black Brotherhood (4)  Defense is 6.  Final Number is - 2.

  44 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  3% DESTRUCTION.
  LOSSES ARE SENT TO REALM OF ELDER ONES.

  - - -

  SUMMARY OF COUP DE GRACES ON DAY TWO OF TURN 7

  6 against Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub, led by Anabstercorian the PC (100% intact)  Attack by Melkor (6).  Defense 4.  Final Number is 2, on the Coup de Grace chart.

  76 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  50% DESTRUCTION OF ALL INFRASTRUCTURE AND PEOPLE.
  PENUMBRAL HUB SEVERELY DAMAGED AND RENDERED UNINHABITABLE.
  CEREMORPHOSIS PROJECT WRECKED.
  OVER ONE MILLION CASUALTIES.

  4 against Rajaat and his Champions (0% intact)  Attack by Forsaken One (4), Defense 0.  Final Number is 4, on the Coup de Grace chart.

  83 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  50% DESTRUCTION.
  RAJAAT AND CHAMPIONS STILL ALIVE AND FIGHTING.
  50% OF ALL THEIR FORCES ASSIMILATED INTO FORSAKEN ONE'S HIVE CLUSTER OR KILLED BY BOMBARDMENT.
  ALL CITIES CONTROLLED BY DRAGON-KINGS DESTROYED OR SEVERELY DAMAGED.


----------



## William Ronald

I guess I should have held my attacks and tried harder at peace.

Maybe there is still a chance.  Everyone, please exchange prisoners.

I will even release any prisoners I may capture from the Black Brotherhood.  (I believe in imprisonment over certain execution.) I am trying to find some way to keep us out of the Domain of Dread.

I have been trying to drive the mists back by cleaning up the Red Goo.  I have been trying to convince people since the Sending of the Angels to calm down.

I still think it may be possible to avoid the worst outcome.

Indeed, it has been stated that we are moving away from the fourth touch.  We can still avoid a trip to the Domains of Dread if we will it.

Hazen turns to an Angel.  "I am trying.  I am not sure if peace will work, but I can try.  I will send word to the Black Brotherhood about a good will gesture.  I don't know if it will work, but if they can bring the people they sent away back - whole and sane and as they were -- then I can release the prisoners.  I would like to hear from them.  I am willing to give peace a chance."

"If they would like to state a case for the release of their prisoners, they can make it."

"I find Lord Kas speeches to be interesting.  However, the great nations of Earth eventually united in a common goal of survival. However, when their physical needs were meet, it was discovered that they had not truly made peace with one another and their pasts.  Hence, the descent into terror and darkness."

"I would not want to see that fate or worse fall upon Oerth or any world."

"Regardless of what happens, I would like to thank you for your message.  I dreamed once of a United Worlds Organization, where the peoples of different worlds could meet and discuss their differences.  Possibly to make peace with one another and come to a greater understanding.  I pray that dream will not fall on barren soil."


----------



## Mr. Draco

> _Originally posted by Spoof on page 8 of the last thread_
> *We have not killed any of your forces. They have just been captured. So you want the reason for the attack upon your forces God Emperor. I can sum that up in one word.. Mina. As I told you when she first arrived any power who allies with her will be destroyed, or rendered helpless. I warned you of that from the beginning, I warned everyone even my own allies. Luckily for me none of them joined you. I would have gone after Mina personally but others were doing that and all were afraid of you. I had no choice but to bare the brunt of your anger to try to protect and lead those frozen by fear. God Emperor, Kas. I, we will stop our attacks on you if you agree to forsake 11th level magic forever.*




So, unless he has changed his plans, they are imprisoned.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Noted.

  That is a legitimate reason, so I reverse my ruling.

  They are considered imprisoned, not killed, Mr. Draco.

  However ...

  3/4 of all the Union of Oerth's mages, clerics, 11th level magical items, the Sword of Kas, and any other 11th level infrastructure, is now in Alzem's hands, imprisoned.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Alzem:  You can obviously see we do not stand with Mina.  If that is your only qualm against us, then release what (and those) that you have taken.  In return, we will do the same with your 11th level infrastructure.  If you will not agree to this prisoner exchange, then we will integrate your forces into the Union of Oerth in order to replenish our infrastructure.  Surely once they see the perfection that is being a Cydian contrasted with the overtly-militant nation they once served they will willingly agree.  If not, then we will integrate what items we can, and begin "convincing" your mages to cooperate.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

NOTICE:

  Although Alzem's Power is Disarmed, he retains all prisoners from the Union of Oerth.

  The ONLY way those prisoners can be freed is if ALZEM ALLOWS IT.

  Do not attempt to free the prisoners by e-mailing me, or posting actions to the board - your efforts are futile.

  Now, you could threaten Alzem's Power with a Coup de Grace if he does not give up the prisoners.
  That is up to you.
  Coup de Graces kill people.  The Mists of Ravenloft like it when you kill people.


----------



## William Ronald

A letter is sent to Hope Island, Oerth to Alzem and to Lord Kas and the God Emperor of the Union of Oerth.

"Gentlemen,

I suggest that you immediate cease hostilities.  The Union of Oerth is no longer allied with Mina.  As all of you have captured spell casters of the other, I suggest a peaceful transfer of prisoners."

"I suggest you reflect on the sending of the Angels.  I think it is time to speak of peace and mutual survival.  I humbly and respectfully await your response."

Archcleric Hazen of Veluna, President of the Oerth Alliance.


Hazen sends the messages out and sits behind his desk.  The elf lord Orrin Rilanth steps  up to him and hands him several pieces of paper.

"We have lost perhaps 3 percent of our spellcasters to the Black Brotherhood.  I fear that they died horribly."

"So, do you think my offer of peace will be meet by them?" Hazen says.  He shakes his head as he reads the casualty list.

"It is doubtful.  However, stranger things have happened.  As you have said, in the end all we can do is hope.  Free will is a wonderful gift and a terrible responsibility.  Although it would be unprecedented, the Brotherhood may decide that our world entering the Domain of Dread would not fit in with their plans."  Orrin said.

"All I can do is try.  You can't force peace.  It takes but one person to start a war, but many people to build a peace."  Hazen says.

"True.  All we can do is wait and hope," Hazen says.

"In the end, perhaps all we have is hope," Orrin replies.  The elf lord frowns at the list of names, shaking his head.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Considering the attempted Coup against Melkor, I was considering ruling that the Shade were halting their Coup de Grace against Anabstercorian's Penumbral Hub.

  Then I looked at how many Powers were Attacking the Shade.

  The Seers of the Shade could clearly see an attack was about to commence against them, and that this attack would be massive.

  Perhaps if they had not detected this incoming attack - perhaps if there had been no incoming attack - the Shade would have decided not to go ahead with their attack.
  Perhaps reason would have prevailed (that is, I would have Ruled the Shade did not attack.)

  However ...

  The Seers DID see a massive incoming attack.
  Reason was cast aside.
  Seeing their imminent destruction (the odds said they would suffer 100 percent destruction ... they simply got lucky) they struck.

  The result, is rather sad:

  In Greyspace, lit by the purple sun, perhaps there was nothing more beautiful or majestic as the Penumbral Hub.
  A slender, graceful ring, only partially completed, fully 70 million miles in diameter, encircling that sun.
  Built of Sunstare, the mysterious illithid substance, it was miles wide and miles deep.
  Eloquent towers and shapes adorned it's length, great windows looked out into Wildspace.

  Here was the beginning of a whole new civilization, an evolution of both illithid and non-illithid alike, a new beginning.

  The Shadow closes around the Penumbral Hub.

  In the Shadow, the Penumbral Hub withers.

  The Sunstare, gleaming in the sunlight, rusts, cracks, becomes brittle.
  The atmospheric pressure on the inside becomes too great for the weakened metal.
  Piece by piece, area by area, giant explosions begin obliterating the Penumbral Hub.

  Those caught inside are caught in the 11th level Coup de Grace.
  They wither as their bodily fluids evaporate, turning into dried up husks, then finally crumbling into ash.
  A terrible astral howl, the voice of a million souls in agony, rocks Greyspace, as those souls wither into ash also, consumed by the power of Shade.

  The explosions continue, the surface of vast parts of the Penumbral Hub turn black.
  Eloquent windows shatter, towers break off, dropping towards the sun, great cracks appear in the main superstructure.

  There is a great wrenching, the sound of tortured metal breaking and shattering, and the Penumbral Hub breaks in half completely at one spot, thousands of pieces of it richoted off into space, hundreds of people screaming as they are flung helplessly into the ether.

  Finally, though, the Knights of Neraka (who are still without their leader, Mina) bring their 11th level magic to bear.

  Powerful light springs up, clashing with the Shade, producing spectacular whirls and eddies across Wildspace.
  Great shields go up, stopping the loss of air, saving the lives of millions of beings.
  11th level magic fortifies the Sunstare, driving back the withering effects of the Shade, enabling those parts of the Penumbral Hub yet uncorrupted to withstand the assault.

  When it is over, the Penumbral Hub is severely damaged, and millions are dead.
  Effectively, the Penumbral Hub is half destroyed.

  However, half of it is not destroyed, and still reflects the purple sunlight back in Sunstare glory.
  In the half that survived, towers still stand, great windows yet look out into Wildspace, great minds survive, and the lore of the illithid is yet preserved.


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC- Ouch.    Thats not good.  Very, very not good.  

And 
Are we going to see the results of the Various day 2 non attack actions soon or are you going to give time for people to respond to the massive destruction first?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am going to give people time to react to the destruction.

  - - -

  If you wish to declare Attacks and Defenses for Day 3, now is the time to do it.

  - - -

  All Powers that Attacked have their Attacks reset - they must start over from Category 0.

  All Powers that Held their Attacks have their Attacks gain two Categories in strength.

  - - -

  All Powers that were subject to Attack have their Defenses reset - they must start over from Category 0.

  All Defenses not discharged by Attacks gain 2 Categories in strength.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

From GnomeWorks's e-mail to me:

  Edena.  We begin Project Pi.

  We teleport into one of the semi-finished parts of the Penumbral Hub around the sun.  We begin our search.  Very carefully, very cautious.
  We keep track of ourselves and any enemies, we destroy our enemies very quickly.  All of the Lortmils Government Staff is going, and I have
already told you of their armament (substare weaponry + armor).

-GnomeWorks

  RULING:

  GnomeWorks's people who were involved in Project Pi were on the Penumbral Hub when it was hit.

  Most of GnomeWorks's people involved in Project Pi were just killed.

  The entire Lortmil Government Staff just ceased to exist.
  Killed by 11th level magic, there is no way to ever bring them back.

  - - -

  What was Project Pi?  
  Anabstercorian, you might well ask.

  Ask GnomeWorks and his friends, the Alliance of Oerth, what Project Pi was about.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Alzem & edena: Alzem, you say the word, and a complete prisoner & item transfer will occur.  Edena, this means that even if neither I nor Serpenteye are online, and alzem gives it the go, the prisoner/item transfer occurs.  This only pertains to a total and full prisoner/item transfer.  Alzem, the Union has no qualm against you.  We did not wish to cause such imprisonment of your forces.  We were made to defend ourselves by your attack.

Unvenelei: you just got taken off the list of the Union's enemies because you didn't attack again.  congratulations.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Alzem:  VERY IMPORTANT- Consider this a threat.  Next day your power will be hit with a coup de grace focusing on the elimination of all forms of weaponry in existance in your territory (not counting whatever you have imprisoned).  Also, your military commanders, all NPCs, and your PC will be targeted.  You can stop this attack.  All you need to do is post that you are agreeing to a total and complete prisoner/item transfer (this means EVERYTHING).  I have given edena instructions in an email that if you agree to this, whether or not I or serpenteye is online, it immediately occurs, and the coup de grace is immediately called off.  I now leave the descision in your hands.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Updated Status of the Powers - Start of Day 3*

11TH LEVEL POWERS

  Alyx’s Church of Toril - 100% intact
  Alzem’s Hope Isles of Toril and Oerth - 0% intact:  DISARMED (now subject to a Coup de Grace Attack)
  Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 99% intact
  Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact
  Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 100% intact
  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact
  Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 25% Intact:  - 3 to Attacks and Defenses
  Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact
  Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 100% intact
  Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 75% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses 
  GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance - 100% intact
  Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact
  Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact
  Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - 74% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses
  ‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact
  (Reprisal, Forrester) The United Commonwealth of Toril - 97% intact
  (Rhialto) The Black Brotherhood - 88% intact
  Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth - 99% intact
  (Sollir/Maudlin) Acererak, Acererak’s Minions, and Scarlet Brotherhood (100% intact)
  Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses
  Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune - 100% intact
  Venus’s Emerald Order - 50% intact:  - 2 to Attacks and Defenses
  William’s Kevellond League - 97% intact 
  Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance - 100% intact
  Zouron’s Eternal Union - 100% intact


  NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS

  Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - 100% intact

  Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub - 50% intact:  - 2 on Defense on the Coup de Grace chart

  Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 100% intact
  Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 100% intact
  GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy - 100% intact
  Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League - 100% intact
  ‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - 100% intact

  Rajaat and his Champions - 50% intact:  - 2 on Defense on the Coup de Grace chart

  Sollir’s League of the Warlords - 100% intact
  Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - 100% intact
  Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent - 100% intact
  William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - 100% intact


----------



## Mr. Draco

William or any other member of the OA: 

You all receive diplomatic requests asking that you do your best to convince Alzem to agree to a prisoner/item exchange.  The situation is explained that, should he not, his nation will be the focus of a coup de grace targeting ONLY all military technology and weapons in his territory, his NPCs, military commanders, and PC (the ones responsible for ordering his attacks against the Union).  It is also explained that the moment he agrees to the prisoner/item exchange (a total exchange, nothing less will do) the attack will be called off.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*BEGINNING OF DAY 3, TURN 7*

It is now the start of Day 3 of Turn 7.

  I will post the results concerning the non-Attack 11th level actions which occurred on Day 2 as soon as I am reasonably able to.

  Considering the situation, though ... I'd be focusing more on diplomacy and/or defensive strategies to protect yourself, and less on your 11th level projects, if I were you.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Casualties suffered by the Black Brotherhood from dueling will be imprisoned.

_Silver Phase physically cringes with the partial destruction of the Penumbral Hub. He turns and focuses his optical lenses into the sky, and his jaw drops. Duelist Soul lets out a long mournful moan.

Around him on the Sea of Dust mages are attempting to reconstruct the parts of the Suel Empire which were above ground with eleventh level magic.

Silver turns around to Khelarque and says, "I already know what our hour long project for tomorrow is. After this is done we're going to assist in the reconstructiong of the Penumbral Hub."

Khelarque smiles and nods, then notes it down on a laptop given to him by the Scro Star League._

Day 3 - attacking the black brotherhood with 11th lvl magic.

Hour Long Action - Assisting with restoration of the Penumbral Hub with 11th lvl magic.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO FESTY DOG*

Festy Dog - please e-mail any information on Attacks and Defenses.

  I never look on the board for this information.

  If you post only to the board, I will miss your statements of Attack and Defense.


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC- You mean Gnomeworks didn't call of Project Pi after the Day 1 results?

IC-
Ishtarland:

Kalanyr stands looking at the sun as it ringed first with black and then partially with white. A sad look is upon his face.

"So much pointless death. So many dead. Such destruction wrought. "

A brief expression of concentration passes over Kalanyr's face and he disappears,
*****
Seconds later

Kalanyr stands ,in space, near the Penumbral Hub (the heat of the sun barely making an impression on the wards he had prepared) , watching the destroyed side. He sees the withered wreckage, in stark contrast to the other side of the Hub. 

"How many lost their lives, for no reason? And again this destruction is at least partially my fault" *Sigh* 

"There is something to be said for the Darkness,  I guess. 'No Regrets' as they say. But is 'No Regret' worth the blood of millions ? I must believe not.  Not after what I saw when I was wandering. 

And the other question. What to do with Mina ? So much to do.  
Ah yes. "

Kalanyr looks down at the Staff he holds in his hands, its constant physical and mental assaults beginning to tire him.

<< What is your purpose, Staff? What is your calling? Tell me if you wish to be returned to the one you call Master.  He is just over there, in the remaining half of the Hub.  I think he needs your help now more than ever. >>


----------



## Mr. Draco

Day three 11th level feats (hour long)
-----
Serpenteye: continue creation of Cydians

Mr. Draco: assist in reconstruction of penumbral hub

Humanoid Alliance: continue creation of Cydians


----------



## Mr. Draco

Signing off now.  Hey guys, try not to disintegrate any worlds while i'm asleep, ok? j/k


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Going offline for now.
  Had a lot of bookkeeping to do, since quite a number of Attacks and Defenses went off.

  And no, GnomeWorks did not call off Project Pi.

  I wonder what you are going to tell Anabstercorian, Alliance of Oerth ...


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Black Omega:

---------------------------------------------------------------- 
As the poor Seelie falls, the Mysterious Fae, now revealed as Melkor, feels a Dimensional Black fall into place. And power growing around him, mages readying spells and more mages suddenly appearing, no doubt teleporting into the area. Power even gathering in the fruit trees, the living Vesve rousing itself. 

But the hastily cast Block is not sufficient and Melkor is able to form the Portal and escape. 


Black Omega( OOC: sorry for being not very nice to Siobhan, but Melkor has reasons to be quite angry)

When Siobhan regains conciousness, she finds herself sitting inside a cage in a dark room. Cage is very small, too small for her to even sit straight. She also finds an aura of this place to  be very gloomy, its Darkness casting Shadow upon her heart, killing hope. Not to mention that she seems to be in an Antimagic Field, which is painful for a magical beings, like Fearie. Soon, entrance to the room opened and Melkor came through, in a form of a beatiful Shade, with perfect body, radiating an Aura of Power, dressed in plain black robes.

-So our little silly girl thought she can just steal concubine of Melkor The Great, that she can plot to destroy him, and get away with this!
Than a smile disappeared from Melkor`s face, leaving only a look of pure hatred. He uttered a short spell, than Black Lighting formed in his palms, which he launched at Siobhan( OOC: actually she isn`t in Antimagic Field, but only Shadow Magic cast by evil beings functions in this place.) Soon the only thing that Siobhan could feel was terrible pain, filling her entire body. Just as she was about to lose conciousness, pain stopped.

Melkor once again smiled, satisfied by suffering of his enemy:

-You see, my sweet and beatiful Siobhan, my original plan was to break your will, and make you my slave, like I did with Forrester`s elven concubine, but unfortunately we have no time for this, I don`t think that I am going to survive next  magical attack against me, so I am going to give your friends ultimatum- if they don`t stop they attacks, I will send you to Ravenloft.

-He laughed, while he started to smooth her silver hair:

-Yes, I am pretty sure that Dark Powers would be delighted for an opportunity to play with such a kind, good-hearted spirit, so full of live! Now i will leave, I must send a certain message, maybe we can have some fun later.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Sending from Melkor to members of Oerth Alliance:

-I have Siobhan. If your 11th level attacks against me don`t stop I will send her to Ravenloft. I not suggest trying to rescue her, she is very well guarded.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Serpenteye

 A Shade that you recongise as High Prince Rivalen Tanthul, Archpriest of Shadow, aproaches your Domain in Mechanus, wishing to speak with you. He bows before God-Emperor:

-Your Majesty, I would like to inform you that there are many Shade, led by myself, that understand the fact that Melkor is leading us to oblivion, that understand the need for PEACE in current situation. If Union Of Worlds help us with 11th level magic, we shall be able to easily dispose of Melkor. Than, Shade under new leadership will destroy all of their Red Goo and fully ally with Union Of Worlds, we will also try to bring Iuz and Hellmaster to this alliance. Than, Union Of Worlds will be mighty, and Alliance Of Oerth won`t risk war with us. I have heard about this city of Peace you are creating, we shall aid you in this task. So will you help us?


----------



## Gurdjieff

*A prayer for Peace*

"They fled. They went back. Why?"
Angelika looks relieved, yet scared. The Black Brotherhood just left them, half dead, half alive. They could have easily been swept away with one single stroke. Yet they didn't. 
"Is this a sign? Have the words of the angels ment so much to these warriors of darkness?"

"No"

In full armor, Yvar Grindos, leader of the normal army of the Emerald Order, sided with Angelika. "It is not over. We just got message from our ally, Hazen. They've found the Black Brotherhood, right on their doorsteps. They survived, easily. Yet the Black Brotherhood did some damage. Shall we ready our own attack? We can do more! We can do better! Give me the word and we'll strike, swift and strong!"

"No, my trusted friend. We shall stop this manace. We have been fighting for too long now. We must stop this. Give orders to the troops. We're going all-out defense. No more attacks. We shall stand strong in our own fortress, we won't fight others. We must keep the peace. Our task was to restore Oerth, yet we failed this. We had more important things to do. We must now hurry. We will set up a peace project, *PROJECT EVANGELINE*. Now, go, I must do my own tasks. You inform and ready the army."

"Yes, milady."
__________________________

A message is sent to Hope Island, with great urgence. 

"Alzem, warder of the Light, you have been struck badly. I just heard the news. I wish the lost souls peace. 
I wouldn't sent you a message if it didn't have a giant priority. I'll get straight to the point. You're defenseless and after so many attacks, you and your people are vulnarable. Leave your Island for now. The Emerald Order will provide you with shelter, for you and your people. Do not fight back. I will also contact the other factions as soon as possible. Have faith, my dear Alzem. None is yet lost.

My regards,

Angelika, Lady of the Order."
___________________________

A message is sent to *ALL OTHER FACTIONS*

"People everywhere, first off all, my regrets on your losses in the battles lately. I wish them peace. Second, everyone has probably heard about the Sending of the Angels. It's message is clear. We have a choice, people. We have our own future in our own hands, and with that, millions of our people in our factions. We must stop this war! It has gone far enough! If we continue like this, we'll be struck down, burned to the ground, crushed down like bugs. I will not let it come to that. If we continue to fight, this WILL happen. We WILL be destroyed, all of us. None will survive. The danger in the words the angels spoke is great. Do not underastimate it.
Here is the other side. The other thing we can do. We can live in peace. Yes, it is possible! There is only one way to achieve this though. It is to stop our meaningless battles. The wars must halt. We must trust eachother and take faith into our own hands. We must work together. We mustn't fight. I know even the greatest sources of Evil must see what can happen if we don't.

I am waiting for your answers, leaders, comrads and friends. I will do what is right.

With love,

Angelika."

_____________________________________

A message is sent to Anabstercorian, Gnomeworks

My dear Gnomeworks, my friend Anabstercorian. I heard your bad news. My upright condoleances. Anabstercorian, I also heard the damage done to your people. It is not right. I am offering you, and you as well Gnomeworks, shelter. The Emerald Order will provide shelter for all. The only thing this offer for shelter demands is that you put down your offensive weapons. Do not attack anyone, not even your greatest enemy. 

I am awaiting your replies to this offer.

Angelika, Lady of the Order."

_______________________________________

With that, Angelika sits back, waiting for the other leaders to reply. She starts praying, as it is the only thing she can do now.










*OOC:*


 Edena, EVERY FACTION is sent the message, including factions like the Black Brotherhood.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Black Omega, email incoming.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, could you comment on this, how succesful are my efforts:

Posted by Melkor:


> Edena, my 11th level magic action for next day( 2) is to infuence people of Calimshan( if possibly also Amm and Tethyr) so they listen to Church Of Shade agents and Senator Malyk, and support breaking from Commonwealth. Of course my agents have almost infinitive supply of money for the purpose of bribes, and Order Of The Black Death, my elite order of Shade Assasins, Shadowdancers and Monks will help in disposing of uncorruptable officials, especially if those beneath them are more easy to influence.




Actually, what I am trying to do with 11th level magic in order of priority:

1) Influence people of Calmishan( if possible Amm and Tethyr, or parts of it) with 11th level magic mind enchantments, so they follow my agents and accept secession from Commonweath, also change their alignments to evil if possible.

2) Finish creation of City Of The Shade.

3.) Tansform all my population into Shadow Dragons.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

*The Sending on Athas*

Queen Vreagoth, using 10th level magic, tries to contact as many non-allied Athians as possible with the following sending:

<<Fellow Athians, I come to you in a wake of recent events to issue a call to reason.  Let no human deny the perils of our times. While we battle one another, divided by the petty strife of our common history, the tide of a greater conflict has turned against us, threatening to destroy all that we have accomplished.  It is time for us as nations and as individuals to set aside our long-standing feuds and unite.>> 

<<The tides of an unwinnable war are upon us and we must seek
refuge upon higher ground lest we be swept away by the flood. The Dragon Kings are no more.  Whatever semblance of unity and protection they once provided is a phantom - a memory.  With our enemies left unchecked, whom will you turn to for protection?>>

<<The devastation brought by the alien invaders is self-evident. We have seen our homes and communities destroyed by the calculated blows of the Shades.  We have seen first-hand our friends and loved ones consumed by the nightmarish Red Army, unprecedented and unimaginable though they may be - these are the signs of our time.>>

<<The time has come my fellow Athians to rally to a new banner.  In unity lies strength.  Already many of the dissident factions have joined us.  Out of the many, we shall forge an indivisible whole capitulating only to a single throne, and from that throne... I shall watch over you.>>

<<From this day forward, let no human make war upon any other human, let no Athian agency conspire against this new beginning, and let no man consort with Dark Powers, and to all the enemies of humanity seek not to bar our way, for we shall win
through NO MATTER THE COST.>>


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

I release all Sollir's captured 11th level mages (the whooping 1% )

Sorry about that, I missed some "drop the attack" mail.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

OOC: Going offline till Sunday evening.


----------



## zouron

Email For Hazen

  Greetings Hazen, you have contacted us regarding the desires of the Eternal Union's plan for the future, and requested we tossed asside personal goals in return for peace.

  Now to this we can clearly answer, what personal goals? we have attacked none, we have been working on restoring the word to the former glory, we have remained peaceful towards all factions and have not, since the honourable Commander Fujishi Zuroji took command, been in a single battle. 
  Is this not the peace you spoke off? can you come clean with an equally peaceful agenda and history? Can you say you have been equally tolerant? if not do not speak of doing more and casting aside personal goals to the Eternal Union.

  We the Eternal Union have long since cast aside things we would normally do, namely hunting for the Criminal known as Anabstercorian, not attacking him other then demanding without backing it up that he surrender.
  We have not used any questionable method to speed up the process of uniting the  continent of Anakeris under a single emperor.
  We have even rejected to attack powers that has not proven hostile towards us when demanded by you and the other powers that claim the banner of light.
  We have even not taken a single action to forcefully change the nature of man such as it was set by the Celestial Council on creation, do you see any men in our faction that can turn into dragons? or any that are turned into glowing butterflies of extreme size? or any other change? no the Eternal Union consider of different people of many races all which are not changed in the name of good, the natural selection creation and the like is left to the wise Celestial Council.
  Is this not being peaceful? futhering global peace? We believe it is, all our efforts is based on peace, yet not even a single factor would be saticfied until we use military arms in the name of "peace", what was our initial request? we asked for trade agreement, but said military actions would not be considered because our forces are dedicated to the continent of Anakeris's safety, for this no single power did care to keep themselves concerned with us because we would not help them in war.

  Now clearly this letter of yours show that our effort is not appreciated, our magic used to clean the environment wasted on others that care not, well so be it we can stop casting spells that benefit others then ourself here and now.

  Now on a personal note Hazen I would say I admire your strength in faith and mind and I most enhancted to hear news from the various sources available, I would even go so far as to say you are one of the greatest men today. I personally wish you well in your attempt to further peace, and if you doubt our works I give you a personal invitation to visit our land, see our projects that I can show, demonstrate how peaceful and how hard we work for benefitting not just our own faction but others as well. 

  Be well and may the ancestors grace your seach for peace.
- Muji Eviri, Diplomatic Officer.

*************************************************

Email to Angelika

Greetings Lady Angelika, the Eternal Union thank you for this encouragement and we agree. But We have not been in any war, we have not killed or had killed any soldiers or civilian since before the Honourable Commandor Fujishi Zuroji gained command over the Eternal Empire's Deligation, now known as the Eternal Union. But we will gladly support any nation's desire to stop the war.

- Muji Eviri, Diplomatic Officer.

*************************************************

OOC for Edena:

Day three: attack none, Defending Self.

Edena how goes the list of 11th level projects?

1) Remove ALL Red Goo from the continent of Anakeris and out over the border in a 200 mile radius. 

2) Reverse all enviromental damages to the Continent of Anakeris and surrounding area caused in over the last 4 turns. 

3) Regrow all lost vegatation on Anakeris. 

4) Enhance secret project from turn 6 with 11th level magic.

5) (and final) remove all Enviromental Damages on the Oerth Crystal Sphere. 

*is curious*

also an update on the success of the secret projet would be nice.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

No problem O'Skoteinos


----------



## kaboom

Day 3 action: help Anabsterconian reconstruct the penumbral hub. (taking an hour to do so)


----------



## Mr. Draco

To: Venus

You do know that Alzem just has to agree to a full prisoner exchange and he'll be back at 100% infrastructure, right?

Edena: Let us know when the last point is for holding attacks please.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye
> 
> A Shade that you recongise as High Prince Rivalen Tanthul, Archpriest of Shadow, aproaches your Domain in Mechanus, wishing to speak with you. He bows before God-Emperor:
> 
> -Your Majesty, I would like to inform you that there are many Shade, led by myself, that understand the fact that Melkor is leading us to oblivion, that understand the need for PEACE in current situation. If Union Of Worlds help us with 11th level magic, we shall be able to easily dispose of Melkor. Than, Shade under new leadership will destroy all of their Red Goo and fully ally with Union Of Worlds, we will also try to bring Iuz and Hellmaster to this alliance. Than, Union Of Worlds will be mighty, and Alliance Of Oerth won`t risk war with us. I have heard about this city of Peace you are creating, we shall aid you in this task. So will you help us? *




We've already been betrayed by the shade.  What tells us this won't happen again?  Also, exactly what help from us did you desire?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

If you have declared an Attack for today (Day 3) and you wish to Hold that Attack until Day 4, NOW is the time to tel me.  E-mail me with this information.

  If you wish to make an Attack today (Day 3) and you have not yet declared it, please do so immediately.

  - - -

  Melkor, you are successful in corrupting the people of Calimshan, Amn, and Tethyr.
  Calimshan, Amn, and Tethyr. immediately declare independence from the United Commonwealth of Toril, and become a single indepedent 11th level Power, under your control.

  You must now state this new Power's Attacks and Defenses, please  (if you do not, I will.)

  The Black Brotherhood announces it will coordinate it's Attacks with the Shade, to produce the most devastating result possible.

  - - -

  Alzem has not yet agreed to a prisoner exchange.
  He is rapidly running out of time to do so.
  A reasonable amount of time I will allow for such decisions.  However, I will not unduely delay the IR, waiting for Alzem to make up his mind.
  He has until tomorrow to declare what he is doing with the prisoners.

  - - -

  Due to the massive aid flowing to Anabstercorian, he is able to repair the damage to the Penumbral Hub.
  Unfortunately, those killed cannot be returned - there is no return from Death by 11th level magic.

  - - -

  The damage to AnaKeris's geography was very minor.
  The damage to AnaKeri's flora and fauna was severe, but nowhere near the magnitude of the destruction wrought on Oerik.

  Zouron is able, today, to restore AnaKeris's geography, and bring back it's natural flora and fauna.

  The efforts of many Powers pays off - the atmosphere of Oerth clears completely.
  For the first time since the Bombardment, the sun, moons, and stars are fully visible on the surface of Oerth.

  It is a sad sight, though.
  The sun still shines in hues of purple and mauve, casting a weak light across the landscapes of Oerth, creating a reddish sky.
  One of the moons, Celene, is still blue-green in the sky.
  However, the other moon, Luna, is now a lifeless sphere of Sunstare, all it's continents and oceans buried under that layer of illithid metal, all it's people, flora, and fauna long gone.

  - - -

  Forsaken One's efforts to pacify Athas are going well, although civilian casualties are higher than expected.
  The Dragon-Kings are on the run, as is Rajaat.
  They lost half their forces yesterday, and have no 11th level magic to defend themselves against the assault or the bombardment coming from the Scro Star League.
  They refuse to surrender, and vow a terrible revenge on the offworlders who have destroyed or ransacked their holdings and their coffers.

  Forsaken One does not need to pacify Mystara - his forces are greeted with cautious friendliness on Mystara by the peoples there.
  The peoples and Nations of Mystara are curious as to what the Formians are doing here, what their goals are, and what they are about in general.
  Very few Mystarans agree to assimilation into the Hive Cluster, and almost none wish to leave Mystara.
  However, many are eager to learn the lore the Formians would teach, and many are intensely curious about the Formians, about the other worlds, and about what is going on - most of the people of Mystara really do not know what is going on.
  There is great awe if the Scro Star League shows up in force with it's interstellar ships, and certainly there is awe at the 11th level magic the Formians wield.

  - - -

  MELKOR ... you are in for a disappointment.

  You just discovered that the Siobhan you captured, was a simulacrum.  
  A simulacrum, disguised by 11th level magic, to appear as the real Siobhan.

  (This information was sent to me privately several days ago, prior to Siobhan's capture.)

  Thus, Melkor realizes his threat against the Alliance of Oerth was in vain.

  - - -

  ANABSTERCORIAN ... Project Pi was an attempt by the Alliance of Oerth to murder Anabstercorian.
  The Lortmil Technomancy had located Anabstercorian through technical means, had zeroed in on him, had managed to produce Sunstare weapons and armor and disguise themselves, and were closing in for the kill.
  I was preparing to rule on the effort, in fact.
  However, the Shade attack on the Penumbral Hub killed most of them, and those that remained were detected (ruling by DM) by the Knights of Neraka when they wrought their 11th level defense.
  Brought before Anabstercorian, interrogation reveals the facts, for him and all present.
  Project Pi was initiated with the help and approval of the Alliance of Oerth.

  (If the Alliance of Oerth wishes to contradict this, or if this information is somehow incorrect, please state so IMMEDIATELY.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO KABOOM*

Kaboom, you have now completely restored the Isle of the Phoenix (it was a gaping crater in the ocean, thanks to the Bombardment.)

  The Isle's natural geography, flora, and fauna, are restored.

  The Red Goo has been completely banished.

  The alternate Isle of the Phoenix was not touched by the Bombardment.
  Any Red Goo that might have been there is gone, and the Alternate Reality is now safe from the threat of Red Goo.

  Also, with your 11th level magic, you have restored the undersea nations that surrounded the Isle of the Phoenix.

  With your 11th level magic, you have managed to resurrect those killed in the Bombardment and the War.

  The Isle of the Phoenix, is living up to it's name.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*RULING BY DM*

(The DM chuckles rather darkly - it is not Yours Truly that is responsible for the below, nor is it Melkor either)

  Someone has figured out how to collect the thoughts of people.
  These thoughts, once collected, can be compressed into a physical manifestation - a small ball of light.

  Or of dark, if the thoughts are evil thoughts.

  These Dark Balls of Evil Thoughts are popping up over the heads of people everywhere.

  The following Powers are under attack in this way:

  Every Power in the IR (whoever is doing this, is attacking their own Power to prevent discovery.)

  - - -

  The Balls of Evil Thoughts are attracting the Mists of Ravenloft - indeed, that was what they were specifically designed to do.
  The Mists, once attracted, come and take that particular person away ... to Ravenloft.

  Thousands of these Dark Balls are appear, randomly, here and there, across Realmspace, Greyspace, Krynnspace, Athas, and Mystara, hitting random people, causing them to be taken to Ravenloft.

  And no, you cannot discover who is sending the Balls.
  11th level magic was used to protect from discovery.


----------



## Spoof

*Dueling*

Edena You mean that Draco/Serpenteye get their power doubled up from Oreth and get to use 11th from the power on Toril?  So each turn they get 12attack/defend?


----------



## Anabstercorian

<< Murderer. >>

Anabstercorian gazes over the shattered wreckage of the Penumbral Hub, shaking his head.

<< He killed them...  He killed my brethren. >>

<< I am a fool and a hypocrite.  I have brought upon myself what I have wreaked upon others.  No more.  Never again.  No more genocide ever again. >>

<< But *REVENGE*...  I have time for revenge. >>

A little black ball hovers above Anabstercorian's head, feeding off his rage.

<< Prepare to die, Melkor.  For I will hunt you, and I will abuse you, and I will defeat you. >>

He lifts his latest project, the last item to survive the attack by Melkor - the Starfire Cannon.  A Substare rifle the size of a giant's shin, each bullet a hydrogen bomb, detonated within an 11th level forcefield, projecting a beam of screaming hot fusion energy.  (Imagine that gun that Fortune lugged around in Metal Gear Solid 2, except so powerful its just patently absurd.)  Crackling with psionelectric power, he steps through a Gate, and vanishes, leaving an empty world behind him, a mere shadow of its potential and its past.

===============================

*11TH LEVEL ACTIONS FOR TURN 3, PUBLIC KNOWLEDGE*

Attacking Melkor with Level 4 assault
Defending Knights of Neraka with Level 4
Using Hour Long project to create the Starfire Cannon and make it compatible with Shadow Weave magic, increasing Anabstercorian's PL by 15.  Additionally, IF I get the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra, it can be locked on to the Starfire Cannon to greatly increase its power, so that my power is boosted by 300 for the Staff, 15 for the Starfire cannon, and another 20 for the synergy bonus.

===============================



			
				Venus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A message is sent to Anabstercorian, Gnomeworks
> 
> My dear Gnomeworks, my friend Anabstercorian. I heard your bad news. My upright condoleances. Anabstercorian, I also heard the damage done to your people. It is not right. I am offering you, and you as well Gnomeworks, shelter. The Emerald Order will provide shelter for all. The only thing this offer for shelter demands is that you put down your offensive weapons. Do not attack anyone, not even your greatest enemy.
> 
> I am awaiting your replies to this offer.
> 
> Angelika, Lady of the Order." *




To Angelika, from Gromungand of the Knights of Neraka: We will send the survivors to your shelters, but I'm afraid that pacifisim is out of the question.  Melkor must be punished for his crime, and punished greatly.  Mina would want us to do this, and even in death we will obey her.
As for Anabstercorian...  We... haven't been able to find him.  He's vanished.  Please, if you find him, be careful.  We don't think he's in his right mind.

*OOC SECRET TO EDENA AND ALZEM, SORRY I'M NOT E-MAILING THIS BUT I'M DOING THIS FROM SOMEONE ELSES COMPUTER, DO ME A FAVOR AND DON'T READ IT OR IF YOU DO READ IT DON'T ACT ON IT, BUT YOU MIGHT AS WELL READ IT SINCE I CAN'T STOP YOU AND IT REALLY DOESN'T MATTER VERY MUCH EITHER WAY.*
Edena, Alzem.  Anabstercorian has popped up in your territory.  He demands to have the True Staff returned to him so that he may take vengeance for this infinite insult to the Illithid race.  The Staff itself is burning with psionic hate and fury and wants to make Melkor DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE!!!  Or something.  Anyway, can I have it back?  He'll 11th Geas himself to return it later if you want.


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena what happens if,

Sanctus looks at a little fluffy white ball floating over his head. _"What is this thing?"_ He touches it.

And, if black balls gather mist, do white balls repel mist?



> 11th level action for day 2: Restore the damaged soil in my lands and forests. I also want to grow forests in those spots with any "left over" forest energy I have.



Above is the repost of my action for day 2.

Oh, and for my Day 3 Action I will raise all my NPC's PL by 10. (one hour action for 160 PL... nice)


----------



## kaboom

Day 3 action: create a HUGE armada of Spelljammers.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Edena - about Project Pi...

You never responded to any emails I sent you, when I started it up.  I never got a response, so I assumed that you had not received it or was not taking it into account, and therefore I was not thinking about it.  I had thought that it would require a lot of feedback between you and I to work that out, so I assumed that you were going to email me again with the results of the Project, or at least an update on it, via email.


----------



## Spoof

Anab if I had the staff I would give it to you.  The offer for surrendering to me is still open, I will protect your people.

Draco:  William said I should agree to the exchange.  I will and I will agree to no longer attack you.  As there seems to be no point in doing so.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Whoever has the Staff, I want it back so I can take down Melkor.

*Melkor dies.

Melkor is dying.

Melkor has died.

Melkor had died.

Melkor will die.

Melkor will/is/had experience/experiencing/experienced death in every conceivable tense once I / when I / as I deal / dealt / am dealing with him...*


----------



## William Ronald

*A show of appreciation*

My one hour action:  Clean an area the size of Furyondy of the Red Goo.  (Black Omega's Lands, as I reached Dagger's yesterday.)  

I will use the Cup and Talisman of Al Akbar to clean an area equal to the Baklunish lands of the Red Goo.  (Maximum area of effect.)  Target area from the Amedio Jungle through the Pomarj towards the Nyr Dyv.  Trying to cover Gnomeworks territory and that of Venus.  I will probably hit Parts of Greyhawk and the Isles of Woe with the power of the Cup and Talisman.  Based on my rough calculations, I should be able to clean parts or all of the Duchy and County of Urnst, the Nyr Dyv, the Lortmils,  and the Bright Desert.

Hazen sends a letter to Kessel Gnomeworks:

"I believe you should explain what Project Pi was to Anabstercorian  It was your idea.  Perhaps you can offer to aid the survivors."

Hazen sends a letter to Anabstercorian:

"Lord Anabstercorian, I have asked Kessel Gnomeworks to provide you the details of Project Pi.  And to provide assistance to you."

"I offer my condolences for your losses.  While there are many things I disagree with you on, I do respect your intellect."

"It is my hope that a lasting peace can be created.  In such a peace, you can perhaps best deliver your vision of the future to the worlds.  I would appreciate your participation in any discussions on a lasting peace."

Zouron:  (OOC:  I made my comments a little too broad.  I actually appreciate your efforts.)

To Commander Zuroji of the Eternal Union.

Greetings,

"It was not my intent to belittle any of your remarkable efforts in Aquaria or on the AnaKeri continent.  Your efforts in cleaning the environment are greatly appreciated and respected."

"As for putting aside personal agendas, I believe I should have used a better phrase.  I am trying to work on a lasting peace.  There is a possibility that in order to avoid the Domains of Dread that we must put aside all past enmities on several worlds.  For me, this would mean putting aside my past relations with Lord Melkor and the Black Brotherhood.  For you, it would mean something equally difficult: putting aside your past enmity with Anabstercorian.  What use is vengeance if we all fall into the Domains of Dread?  Our ancestors will condemn us as fools, and our posterity, if any, would damn us for our actions."

"The desire for vengeance, even when fully justified, may have to be set aside.  I am not sure what actions I should take, let alone others.  I am trying to see my way past the present times into a better future."

"As things stand, I believe your treatment of the peoples of AnaKeri and Aquaria is a remarkable improvement over your predecessors.  When disaster struck, you aided them as brothers.  For such magnaminity of spirit, the Eternal Union is to be congratulated.  (OOC:  We did send some food aid to Aquaria and AnaKeri as well.)  Your efforts to clean Oerth are appreciated by me and my allies."

"For now, your counsel on building a better future would be appreciated.  I did not mean to belittle you or your remarkable people."

To Alzem, Serpenteye, and Mr. Draco:

"In accepting an exchange of prisoners, each of you show that thecourage in seeking peace is at least equal to the courage in seeking war.  You are to be commended for your enlightened actions."

"The Kevellond League and its allies will help in the cleaning of Oerth and the other worlds affected by the Red Goo.  Also, we will assist in building the City of Peace on the demiplane you have created.  We have recently discovered the secret of how to use quantum string filaments as a building material."

"As I write this, a wave of magical energy is cleaning away the Red Goo in the Amedio Forest, the Hold of the Sea Princes, the Pomarj, the Lands near Greyhawk, the former Isles of Woe,  the Bright Desert, and the County and Duchy of Urnst.  Let us all dedicate ourselves to the building of a better world."

OOC: Interesting philosophical post, Mr. Draco, from Kas' book.  However, I would consider the perfection of the individual to be more appropriately tied to those who have achieved sainthood or divinity.  The bacteria are perhaps an example of the perfection of multiplicity.  They are so numerous, that at least one individual will survive almost anything.  Individually, bacteria are very imperfect.  (Their high mutation rate helps them evolve to live off of such things as airplane fuel.)


----------



## Kalanyr

*To Anabstercorian and Edena*

<<So you hate Melkor, do you? Hmmmm. Very well Staff you have fulfilled your end of the bargain.>>

Anabstercorian, you find Kalanyr standing in front of you with the True Staff of Ancienct Penumbra in hand.

"I believe you have been looking for this? It is yours if you will tell me what its goals and purpose is. "

If Anab tells Kalanyr:
(Kalanyr releases the Staff and watches it float back to its owner with a sad smile upon his face. 

"Why must it always end like this?"

Then in a twinkle of silver light he is gone.)

Else:

("Perhaps you have some other offer to make for your staff?")



*Edena*- Day 2 action was summoning Ellisterae's Avatar (Still back on the old thread if you want to check) no bindings or time limit placed there uppn.

Day 3 action: Spending 1 hour trying to get rid of those Balls of Evil Thought.


----------



## Mr. Draco

*Re: A show of appreciation*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *OOC: Interesting philosophical post, Mr. Draco, from Kas' book.  However, I would consider the perfection of the individual to be more appropriately tied to those who have achieved sainthood or divinity.  The bacteria are perhaps an example of the perfection of multiplicity.  They are so numerous, that at least one individual will survive almost anything.  Individually, bacteria are very imperfect.  (Their high mutation rate helps them evolve to live off of such things as airplane fuel.) *




Yeah, but it's all from Kas' point of view, wich isn't the same as mine.

Edena:  11th level actions for the Day-3---

Serpenteye: continue creation of Cydians
Mr. Draco: oppose the evil balls as much as is possible
Humanoid Alliance: continue creation of Cydians

Also, in case this was not taken into account earlier, with the FULL prisoner/item exchange, our coup de grace (the UO and HA) is completely dropped.  Not held, but dropped.  As in not used, and discarded.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, any idea on how the cidian creation, cleansing of oerth's atmosphere, removing red goo, and building the city of peace (non-11th level action) are going?  (those are all the actions we've (UO & HA) declared so far (all days).  In case you don't have the day lists, it was this:

Day 1:
Mr. Draco- create cydians
Serpenteye- create cydians
HA- create cydians

Day 2:
Mr. Draco- assist william in removing red goo
Serpenteye- create cydians
HA- cleanse atmosphere

Non-11th level action in starting creation of the City of Peace in one of the UO's pocket dimensions with 10,000PL of forces.

Day 3:
Mr. Draco- oppose evil balls
Serpenteye- create cydians
HA- create cydians

Non-11th level action in continuation of building of the City of Peace.

Also, how have our colonization efforts been going lately? (we've been doing this since well before turn 7)


----------



## Mr. Draco

Melkor: what type of assistance did your representatives want against melkor?  The UO would be glad for their help in construction of the City of Peace, but I assume they want help against melkor, but what form of help?


----------



## Anabstercorian

Anabstercorian whirls to face Kalanyr.  He is clearly prepared for battle in the worst way - Gilded in powered Substare (With a B, people!  Substare) battle armor that glistens with psionic conduits, his eyes glowing with bright light, every motion of the Starfire Cannon throwing off sparks of light that set up tiny electrical storms as they touch the ground.

The instant you teleport near him, you can feel the True Staff blaze in to indignant life, doing everything in its power to escape your grasp, instantly igniting in to white-hot fire, its telekinetic force dragging towards Anabstercorian's outstretched hand with the inexorable desire of primal reality.  Hurriedly, almost desperately, Anabstercorian begins to speak, his eyes locked on the staff.

<< The True Staff has one purpose, and one purpose only.  To bring greater glory and power to the race of Illithid.  It is not without patience, and it recognizes the power of my plan for gradual and inescapable assimilation of all sentient life forms in to the Illithid, as well as the occasional redefinition of the term Illithid.  Now give it to me! >>

You weaken your grip only slightly and it slams in to Anabstercorian's grasp.  A telepathic ripple, something between a sigh and a gasp, eases through the air and through your mind, as Anabstercorian drops to his knees, cradling the staff.  In what is perhaps the most disturbing vision you have ever seen in your immortal life, Anabstercorian wraps his tentacles around the staff intimately, almost sexually, emitting telepathic signals of most base pleasure for a full minute before he opens his eyes again, glancing at you guardedly.

<< Melkor will die.  I will do this not for you, nor for anyone but I and the Staff.  Perhaps this will absolve some of my many sins against you and your kind. >>

Anabstercorian stands, his dignity barely ruffled by his blatant display of.... _something_.  He flips the True Staff parallel to the barrel of the Starfire Cannon and presses it against the surface.  In a flash of searing plasma, it welds itself to the barrel, looping around it in a helical pattern.

<< I will slay the god Melkor. >>

He waves his hand, opening up a gate in the fabric of reality.  He steps through, and the little black ball follows him.


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr stands wondering after Anabstercorian disappears. A small silver ball of light with an almost impercitibe tinge of black on it floating above his head.  He looks up at it. 

"Hmmm. Interesting, it seems I remember the Darkness, even now. I still have far to go upon my path, it seems. Was this a step forward or a step back? I wonder. "

Kalanyr disappears in a glimmer of silver light, the ball hovering in the air for a second before it too glimmers and disappears.

OOC- So it is Substare? Seeing Sunstare so much I was beginning to wonder, if I'd gone nuts.


----------



## William Ronald

Mr. Draco:

As Cydians can control the gravitational fields around them, they should be able to fly at tremendous speeds.  (Like Superman.)

Well, I suppose my basic peace plan is a recognition of existing borders and a cessation of hostilities. It is in everyone's interest, I believe, to keep us out of the Domains of Dread.  To this end, we should respect each others territorial integrity and fix the worlds.

Also, I suggest that the City of Peace be governed by a council of all powers who will live there.  The council can also serve as a UN like body.

I will contribute non-11th level magical aid to help in the city's construction.  The architects are ready.

Hazen issues a statement to the press and shares it with government leaders on Oerth and elsewhere:

"It may be possible to build a lasting peace based on current political boundaries and the recognition of national sovereignity. One nation may criticize the affairs of another nation, but may not intervene unless it or an ally is threatened."

"In the City of Peace, perhaps different delegations can meet and play a role in the governance of the City.  The key would be that any decision that is made - whether to worship at a temple or buy a product - must be made by the individual's free will.  Thus, murder and theft would be prohibited."

"The Angels gave us a powerful vision of a possible future.  I believe we can be worthy of that future.  The choice is up to each of us.  I for one would not welcome annihilation or the Domains of Dread.  Faced with these threats, putting aside our enmities may be the only logical course of action."

"I am still waiting for a response from some parties to my proposals.  I will be available to speak to anyone who wishes to discuss peace.   Peace cannot be forced, but we can chose it.  Also, we must look within ourselves to find peace.  A society may solve all of its physical problems, but still fall into war and disunity if internal issues are not resolved."

OOC:  Ironically, the conditions described in the first edition of the Gamma World game -- a prosperous society destroying itself because of unresolved issues of peace and history -- presaged the events in the Balkans in the 1990s.  We have it within ourselves to be the destroyers or the builders of new societies.


----------



## Mr. Draco

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Mr. Draco:
> 
> As Cydians can control the gravitational fields around them, they should be able to fly at tremendous speeds.  (Like Superman.)
> 
> Well, I suppose my basic peace plan is a recognition of existing borders and a cessation of hostilities. It is in everyone's interest, I believe, to keep us out of the Domains of Dread.  To this end, we should respect each others territorial integrity and fix the worlds.
> 
> Also, I suggest that the City of Peace be governed by a council of all powers who will live there.  The council can also serve as a UN like body.
> 
> I will contribute non-11th level magical aid to help in the city's construction.  The architects are ready. *




True, it makes flight easier for them, but they can always take incorporeal form.  Then they fly even faster (light speed, their incorporeal form is basically a bolt of lightning).

I agree with your plan for the City of Peace.  Also, your help is greatly appreciated.

Edena, we'll allocate another 10000PL to assist the construction of the City of Peace.  This brings a total of 20000PL of power building it.


----------



## William Ronald

Double post.

Kalanyr, it is substare.  I am not familiar with the word.  Anab, is this something you created on your own or did you find the term elsewhere?


----------



## William Ronald

Well, we can try to make a stand for peace.  I think a few people underestimate how bad permanent residency int he Domain of Dread would be. 

Hazen issues a statement.

"Let the most brilliant spellcasters, architects, and engineers work on plans for the City of Peace.  Perhaps we can build something worthy both of our respective heritages that will be an example for our posterity."

Mr. Draco:  My actions with the Cup and Talisman of Al Akbar should have helped clean some of the Union's territory, some of the territory of Oerth Alliance members, as well as Iuz, and even Melkor's lands.  I think we can vastly accelerate the healing of Oerth.  Peace can be negotiated, but a little advance clean up might help.  Have to figure what area to fix up on Day 4.  Any requests from anyone?  Trying to do this in a way to fix the environment and promote peace.


----------



## Mr. Draco

William, you can concentrate on cleaning the lands of others before the Union.  We'll be devoting serious attention to that as soon as our population finishes Cydian metamorphoses anyway.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO GNOMEWORKS*

I request someone forward this to GnomeWorks.

  My regrets, GnomeWorks.
  I was not able to correspond with you regularly by e-mail.

  I simply did not have the time.
  I did not have any energy left ... all that I had, went into the IR posts I made.

  I was relying on the Alliance of Oerth to keep you informed.
  I cannot BELIEVE that nobody in the Alliance of Oerth updated you on the situation, appraised you of what was going on, left you blind concerning the situation with Anabstercorian.
  I ASKED that others keep you updated - I posted to the board a request that they correspond regularly with you, because I could not.

  It would appear my request went unheeded.

  Thus, you did not know the Alliance of Oerth was publicly breaking off hostilities with Anabstercorian, and you were unable to call off your attack.

  You may blame me for this unfortunate situation.
  Indeed, a measure of the blame does fall on me.

  However, there are fully 11 Powers in the Alliance of Oerth, and I would have thought that at least one of them would have kept you updated.

  They must accept their share of the blame for this miscommunication.


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC- Hmm. I thought Gnomeworks knew. Since he didn't, certainly part of the blame rests on me, especially since I was one of the ones involved in that project until the day 1 results.

I'll foreward the message to Gnomeworks.

William- Substare is mentioned in the PsiHB specifically the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra is made of it. 

Also William would you mind telling me what the Mask of Jhyodee actually does? I lack the source material about it, all I know is that its an Artifact.


----------



## GnomeWorks

*Re: TO GNOMEWORKS*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *I request someone forward this to GnomeWorks.
> 
> My regrets, GnomeWorks.
> I was not able to correspond with you regularly by e-mail.
> 
> I simply did not have the time.
> I did not have any energy left ... all that I had, went into the IR posts I made.
> 
> I was relying on the Alliance of Oerth to keep you informed.
> I cannot BELIEVE that nobody in the Alliance of Oerth updated you on the situation, appraised you of what was going on, left you blind concerning the situation with Anabstercorian.
> I ASKED that others keep you updated - I posted to the board a request that they correspond regularly with you, because I could not.
> 
> It would appear my request went unheeded.
> 
> Thus, you did not know the Alliance of Oerth was publicly breaking off hostilities with Anabstercorian, and you were unable to call off your attack.
> 
> You may blame me for this unfortunate situation.
> Indeed, a measure of the blame does fall on me.
> 
> However, there are fully 11 Powers in the Alliance of Oerth, and I would have thought that at least one of them would have kept you updated.
> 
> They must accept their share of the blame for this miscommunication. *




Don't blame yourself, Edena.  I had not planned for it to take very long.  I also understood when I started the project that you had limited time and limited energy b/c of the IR to begin with, and that this a low-priority event.

As for my allies not keeping me updated... I had something of an idea.  I haven't been reading the threads regularly, due to increased activity in multiple PbP games, and involvement in the psionic conversion project, and schoolwork on top of that.  However, I should still have looked at what was going on sometimes, and had enough of an idea of what was going on to stop Project Pi.

I didn't pay attention, and I paid the price for it.  I blame no one other than myself.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

11th level Actions:

Unseelie:  1 hour action: Ward Everything of Strategic Importance
Acererak: 1 hour action: You can create hundreds of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities. (In the Labyrinth)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT*

(sighs)

  Please pardon me, folks, I am deathly tired.

  I'm continuing the IR, as I promised, but I'm tired.

  I have a request to GnomeWorks:

  At 3 in the afternoon my time, tomorrow, I will be resolving Attacks and Defenses for Day 3.
  If you are unable to participate in the Attack/Defense routine for Day 3, could you allow me to assign the Veiled Alliance to Alzem, GnomeWorks?

  Also - everyone, Dagger has had a very bad week, and he deserves letters of support.
  He certainly has my support.

  I am giving William temporary control of Dagger's Kingdom of Ulek until Dagger can return - William would play Dagger's power in the spirit in which Dagger would want.

  - - -

  Melkor has pulled a successful, and terrifying tactic, and I think all of you should appreciate what he has done.
  Melkor used the corruption ability of 11th level magic (see the lists on what you can do with 11th level magic in a given time) to corrupt the people of Calimshan, Amn, and Tethyr in the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  Including the military.
  As a result, a new Power has been created, which is wholly on the side of the Shade, has it's own Attacks and Defenses, and which will fight alongside the Shade on Day 3 (that is, they are Attacking and Defending on this round of combat, to be resolved tomorrow.)

  Any of you could pull this tactic.
  For instance, Kalanyr could corrupt a small number of the Shade, who would then form a new 11th Level Power wholly on Kalanyr's side.

  THIS CANNOT BE DONE UNTIL AFTER THE RESOLUTION OF ATTACKS AND DEFENSES FOR DAY 3, TOMORROW.

  For the sake of preventing a runaway chain reaction, I am limited the number of times this stunt can be pulled to one, period.
  That is, you can only have one extra Power at a time in this fashion, fighting at your side.
  If that Power is destroyed, you can create a new one - provided YOU are not Disarmed at the same time.


  Thus, for instance:

  Alzem has one Power.  If GnomeWorks will agree (as I have requested) that he gains the Veiled Alliance, he has two Powers.
  If both of these Powers use their one hour action to corrupt, say, part of the Union of Oerth, Alzem would have four Powers.

  The Union of Oerth counts as one Power.  It could corrupt part of Alzem's people, to form a second Power (but not a third.)
  The Humanoid Alliance, run by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye, could corrupt some of Alzem's people, thus forming another Power, wholly on the side of the Humanoid Alliance (and thus, the Union of Oerth.)
  Thus, Mr. Draco and Serpenteye would have three Powers.

  Tokiwong could throw a corruption on Creamsteak, corrupting some of his people.
  Then, Tokiwong would have two 11th Level Powers.

  Creamsteak could throw a corruption on Tokiwong, corrupting some of his people.
  Then, Creamsteak would have two 11th Level Powers.

  If you use your one hour action to corrupt a people, that Power is considered created IMMEDIATELY and can act THAT DAY.

  Of course, to uncorrupt those people, you must defeat them in 11th Level Dueling, then launch a successful Coup de Grace.

  I appreciate that this greatly complicates and seriously aggravates the already bad situation (regards the blood-feud between Melkor and Anabstercorian, among other combats.)
  However, Melkor already pulled it, so it is only fair that all of you could pull this stunt.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am going to concentrate what energy I have on the (extensive) bookkeeping of stated and Held Attacks and Defenses, and resolution of the 11th Level Duels and Coup de Grace Attacks.

  At least until my energy returns.  

  I am very tired.

  I refuse to stop running the IR, not while I have players who care about it, who care what happens in it, who have given so much of themselves to it.

  However, I must conserve what strength I have.

  I am under serious pressure IRL, with a high stress situation ongoing.


----------



## kaboom

Edena, how about a 24-hour break from the IR? No posting, no emails to you, just a chance to rest and recuperate from running a game for 20+ people.


----------



## William Ronald

*A plea for peace and sanity*

This might be a good idea, kaboom.

I know better than most how much work Edena is putting into this IR.  It is not free form, like the previous two, and requires hours of work.

I would like to publicly thank Edena for his dedication in running this IR.  Also, I think we all should support Edena and Dagger who have a lot on their plates.

The situation between Anab and Melkor is very serious.  I am calling for a universal truce by everyone.  If the dark powers feed off of despair, violence and fear, then they are having a Thanksgiving feast right now. Unfortunately, we are dinner.

I strongly suspect that we need to have peace to prevent things from getting worse.  If we can remove all of the touches, we can go about our affairs as before.  Hopefully, some of the peace will be lasting. (Some enmities may have no peaceful resolution.) However, our current situation resembles a Klingon proverb from Star Trek: Only a fool fights in a burning house.

I submit to you that the passing of three touches shows that we are in a burning house.  Do we put out the fire or throw gasoline on it.  I will stick with this IR. However, I don't want to play in Ravenloft if we can avoid it.  I suspect things are getting a lot worse despite the efforts of a few people to encourage peace.

If people stand down, I will help them with non-damaging projects.  I think the Oerth Alliance would like to see the Penumbral Hub restored.  While I will not corrupt people to a different alignment, I could see helping restore the City of Greyhawk.  The threat of the Dark Powers changes everything.  What good is vengeance if we all fall into the Domain of Dread.

Also, I think the tactic of corrupting people to different factions is not wise.  We could give Edena a bookkeeping nightmare.  (Be kind to your DM and moderator.)

A very simple peace proposal is on the table: a cessation of hostilities and a recognition of existing borders.  It does not get simpler than that.  I would like to hear some comments.

Gnomeworks, I owe you an apology. I should have kept you appraised of what was going on in the IR.  I have been trying to play diplomat and be a voice of reason.  I ask your pardon.

Hazen also has a request to those forces fighting Rajaat and the Dragon Kings.

"I understand that war is a bloody affair.  However, can you perhaps more directly target enemy forces with smart bombs and other tools to avoid civilian casualties.  Most of the people in the cities controlled by the Dragon Kings are afraid and oppressed.  Making sure they are not targeted by your weapons and that they don't receive collateral damage would be welcome.  Plus, you could also encourage them to rise up against the Dragon Kings.  If they are not being bombarded by you, this tactic can work. It might help you achieve a quicker and less costly victory if you are determined to continue this war."


----------



## Kalanyr

I'd be inclined to agree with Kaboom.

Also I urge you to reconsider the corruption thing, those with multiple 11th level powers gain greater benefits than those without. 

Considering that  I and a few others (Dagger,Zelda,William,Alzem,Black Omega,Melkor and the DM Black Brotherhood)  will not have 2+ 11th level powers (Freebie + Research with Freebie PL for Original Power) next turn, this thought is really disturbing to me. Especially given that if I just hadn't researched 11th on Turn 6 I'd be better of now.  I really do not feel my reward for researching 11th should be everyone else getting multiple times my power. Eg.

Player 1 has 2 11th level powers next turn he corrupts 2 more powers. Giving him 16/16 attack/defence for 1 day.

I have 1 power, I corrupt 1 power. I now have 8/8 attack/defence for 1 day. In short I'm so very very dead if he attacks me, and my attack against him is -8 so I can't hurt him either. 

In the case of Sollir this gets truly sick since next turn he will have 3 11th level (Acerereak, League of Warlords and Unseele) powers allowing them to  corrupt 1 more power each for a 24/24 . Thats really not good for anybody else.

Basically those of us who researched 11th or got given it without a 2nd power to go along with it, will become the minor players you wanted to avoid when you gave everyone 11th level magic. 

Admittedly I'm biased since I in particular get horrendously screwed over by this.

Since the total results of my research in Turn 6 was: (-XX 000 PL, and having my attack and defence effectively halved or quartered. As you know I'm a fairly frequent poster but its gonna stop oh so very soon because its not even going to be worth the effort when I can do nothing except die horribly from someone with 4 times my attack/defence strength.)

Edit- Another problem with corruption is unlike every other 11th action its harder to undo than it is to do.


----------



## William Ronald

I will say that Kalanyr raises a valid point. Also, people can keep on corrupting powers left and right.  I think we need to stop the corruption arms race before it gets out of hand.

Remember, any tactic you use can be used against you.

I will be gone until tomorrow afternoon.  Until then, I wish everyone here well.  

(Please read my previous post and think about it.  I am willing to put past differences aside for the good of the IR.  Survival is more important than revenge.  What is the point of revenge if you destroy yourself and everyone around you?)


----------



## Zelda Themelin

I am holding attack/defence.


My 1 hour 11th magic action is trying to make 'Dark Balls of Evil Thoughts' 11th level divination block drop, to find out right way to counter those creations and to discover who is behind them.

If succesful, I freely share my discoveries with every allied faction.
First priority to share such information, is with faction (sorry, I don't recall who was taking 1 hour action to get rid of them.


If this does not work... oh... well... my attempt should still make next such attempt easier. We just can't have creations like this disturbing natural harmony.


Edena: Try you get enough rest. We probably could probably hold IR for while if you are too tired.

I am leaving net again. Just wanted to check back what was going on. Luck.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena, are you sure that these "balls of thought" show up on Athas, since there is still no magic...


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

*11th level action for day 3:*



> You can finish creating several hundred Mythals. They can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area. These Mythals may also have several permanent 10th level powers.




I create 1 very powerful Mythal over the city (100 square miles) I created yesterday. Because I'm only creating 1 Mythal, over 100 square miles, I'm using 11th level strenght for all abilities that would normally be at 10th level. Is that possible? This Mythal has the following powers:

- Protection from Evil and Protection from Good on all people inside.
- Every LN creature inside benefits from the following effects: Empowered, Empowered, Maximized Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, (increase constitution spell), Fox Cunning, Owl's Wisdom, Eagle's Splendor.
- Every LN inside is Improved Hasted.
- All Outsiders, except Formians, are immediately 11th level Banished.
- All LN people inside are immune to Mindaffecting spells of any kind (11th level Mind Blank effect. This even affects the city itself).
- Upon entering the city, a Stasis Clone is made and stored in a special facility. Upon leaving the city, the Clone gets desintegrated. When the creature dies inside the city, the Clone is teleported to a special room where someone decides wether or not the clone is activated.
- Any attack spell (a spell that would make you visible when you've cast "invisibility") cast in the city (the city is sentient and can spellcraft) gets countered by the city with a 9th level Far Greater Dispel Magic.
- People casting attack spells get disintegrated, teleported out, Microcosmed, then killed. At least, the don't survive, and their Clones are not activated.
- The only people who can cast attack spells are the special security forces with wards that protect them from the above effects.
- People with special wards (the security forces, my NPC's and PC) are protected by continuous Diplicate, Two Mind, Foresight, and Divert Teleport spells.
- Anyone entering the city gets Hive Minded untill they leave.
-Divine spells are impaired.
- Upon entering, all spells are dispelled.
- The city (outside walls) is protected by Prismatic Walls of Force.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Edena - you can assign Alzem to do the Attack/Defense thing for the Veiled Alliance for Day 3.


----------



## zouron

hmm I tend to agree with kaboom, but I was thinking why not a 1 week break then edena really has the chance to get fully rested...


william I will answer your post later when I am more hmm able to think *is tired right now*


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, my additional 11th level power will add 4 points to my attack on turn 3( you received my email?)

Mr Draco

Rivalen`s response to Kas:

-What proof that we won`t betray you? Let`s say that it wouldn`t make sense, we have too many enemies and are in desperate need for allies. Anyway our rebellion would have succeed already, for most of The Shade support my vievs and are tired of Melkor`s foolish leadership, yet The Shadowking has its Red Army, which is mighty, and which we cannot defeat. 
Anyway I have a plan to strike against Melkor himself, not only his Avatar. Actually an ally of mine has travelled to the past, to aquire the knowledge of the spell known as Karsus Avatar from its creator. I am not sure if he will be succesful( OOC:Edena) but we might replicate this effect with 11th level magic only, with the aid of Union Of Worlds and its allies. Than I would like to become The New God Of The Shade, but I would share his Divine Power with you and God Emperor. Than nothing will stop us from creating a new era of prosperity, which shall be ruled by logic and reason, principles that you and God-Emperor follow, and so would The Shade if it wasn`t for Melkor`s madness.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Anabstecoarian receives a mental message from Melkor:

-I can feel that you are angry, well, I can assure you that I haven`t had such a fun for a long time, I was delighted to hear screams of millions of your Squids, as they met their doom. But I would be even more delighted in bringing oblivion to YOU, come, I am waiting in Astral Plane.


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

I change my day three one hour action to trying to un-convert Melkor's new followers on Torril. This is doable - correct?


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena note that my subversion of Calimshan, Amm and Tethyr wasn`t only due to magic, I had many agents there,  I had 6,5 000 pl in Realmspace while having no realm there, it means that those represent my followers in lands of Commonwealth, Humanoid Alliance etc.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*WAR*

ATTACKS AND DEFENSES ON DAY 3, TURN 7


  11TH LEVEL DUELING ON DAY 3, TURN 7

  4 against Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 75% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses / Attack by Melkor (4), Defense is 6, - 1 modifier is in effect, Final Number is - 1

  15 against Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - 74% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses  /  Attack by Anabstercorian (4), Dagger (4), Kaboom (7), Defense is 4, - 1 modifier in effect, Final Number is 12

  7 against (Rhialto) The Black Brotherhood - 88% intact / Attack by Festy Dog (4), ‘o Skoteinos (3), Defense is 4, no modifiers in effect, Final Number is 3

  4 against William’s Kevellond League - 97% intact / Attack by Black Brotherhood (4), Defense is 4, no modifiers are in effect, Final Number is 0

  4 against Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact / Attack by Corrupted Allies of Melkor (4), Defense is 9, no modifiers are in effect, Final Number is - 5

  - - -

  COUP DE GRACES ON DAY 3, TURN 7

  No Coup de Graces went off on Day 3

  - - -

  MISCELLANEOUS

  All Held Attacks gain 2 Categories in strength for Day 4.  (Secrecy is maintained)
  All Held Coup de Graces gain 2 Categories in strength for Day 4.  (Secrecy is maintained)
  All Held Defenses gain 2 Categories in strength for Day 4. (Secrecy is maintained)

  All Powers who made an Attack are considered to have reset themselves, requiring they prepare a new Attack (restarting from Category 0) on Day 4.

  Powers who declared they were Defending themselves, and who were subjected to one or more Attacks, are considered to have had their Defenses fully discharged.   
  They are considered to be forcibly reset, requiring they prepare a new Defense (restarting from Category 0) on Day 4.

  Powers who declared they were Defending another Power, where that other Power was subjected to one or more Attacks, are considered to have had their Defenses fully discharged.  
  They are considered to be forcibly reset, requiring they prepare a new Defense (restarting from Category 0) on Day 4.

  Powers who declared they were Defending another Power, where that other Power was not subjected to an  Attack are considered to have Held their Defenses.
  Such Held Defenses gain 2 Categories in strength for Day 4.  (Secrecy is maintained.)

    - - -

  Are there any mistakes in the above Order of Battle?

  Remember that you cannot now declare you are Holding an Attack:  it is too late.


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

Looks correct to me (Kal, Kaboom, Myself, and William). I don't know about anybody else's goals.

Sollir,

That reminds me: What are you charging for now? Email me... I forget.


----------



## Kalanyr

Looks right for all those I'm aware off.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

EDENA,

The Forsaken One performed a coup de grace on Rajaat. I emailed  that, and since Forsaken One gave me control of his power, so what's the problem???


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen issues a statement:

"We all stand at the edge of a precipice.  We can chose to back away, or we can continue fighting and risk all of us falling into a deep descent into horror.  If we put aside war, we can reverse the touches and try to pursue a lasting peace.  How do we serve our gods, our ancestors, or our heritage if we let our worlds fall into the Domain of Dread."

"We have the might to reject the Dark Powers.  It lies within ourselves;  all we have to do is to chose not to fight now.  I did not say that we shall forever have peace.  The words never and forever are perhaps too long to be used by mortals.  However, for our time, we can step away from the brink of ruin."

OOC:

Zouron, take your time for a response.  The personal agenda was revenge.  What is the point of revenge if we all fall into the Domain of Dread? There is a time and a place for everything.  Again, sorry if my initial comments seemed a little harsh or vague.  You are doing a remarkable job in fostering peace among former foes and cleaning up the environment.


----------



## kaboom

*Re: WAR*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *ATTACKS AND DEFENSES ON DAY 3, TURN 7
> 
> 
> 11TH LEVEL DUELING ON DAY 3, TURN 7
> 
> 4 against Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact / Attack by Corrupted Allies of Melkor (4), Defense is 8, no modifiers are in effect, Final Number is - 4
> 
> - - -
> 
> Are there any mistakes in the above Order of Battle?
> 
> Remember that you cannot now declare you are Holding an Attack:  it is too late. *




My defense should be 9.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Melkor said:
			
		

> *Edena, my additional 11th level power will add 4 points to my attack on turn 3( you received my email?)
> 
> Mr Draco
> 
> Rivalen`s response to Kas:
> 
> -What proof that we won`t betray you? Let`s say that it wouldn`t make sense, we have too many enemies and are in desperate need for allies. Anyway our rebellion would have succeed already, for most of The Shade support my vievs and are tired of Melkor`s foolish leadership, yet The Shadowking has its Red Army, which is mighty, and which we cannot defeat.
> Anyway I have a plan to strike against Melkor himself, not only his Avatar. Actually an ally of mine has travelled to the past, to aquire the knowledge of the spell known as Karsus Avatar from its creator. I am not sure if he will be succesful( OOC:Edena) but we might replicate this effect with 11th level magic only, with the aid of Union Of Worlds and its allies. Than I would like to become The New God Of The Shade, but I would share his Divine Power with you and God Emperor. Than nothing will stop us from creating a new era of prosperity, which shall be ruled by logic and reason, principles that you and God-Emperor follow, and so would The Shade if it wasn`t for Melkor`s madness. *




This seems like a possible plan.  You shall have the support of the Union of Worlds in this undertaking for


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*WAR*

ATTACKS AND DEFENSES ON DAY 3, TURN 7


  11TH LEVEL DUELING ON DAY 3, TURN 7

  4 against Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 75% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses / Attack by Melkor (4), Defense is 6, - 1 modifier is in effect, Final Number is - 1

  68 ROLLED.
  RESULT:  NO DAMAGE INFLICTED

  15 against Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - 74% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses  /  Attack by Anabstercorian (4), Dagger (4), Kaboom (7), Defense is 4, - 1 modifier in effect, Final Number is 12

  15 ROLLED
  RESULT:  100% DESTRUCTION.
  MELKOR'S POWER IS DISARMED, AND IS NOW SUBJECT TO A COUP DE GRACE ATTACK.


  7 against (Rhialto) The Black Brotherhood - 88% intact / Attack by Festy Dog (4), ‘o Skoteinos (3), Defense is 4, no modifiers in effect, Final Number is 3

  28 ROLLED
  RESULT:  50% DESTRUCTION.

  4 against William’s Kevellond League - 97% intact / Attack by Black Brotherhood (4), Defense is 4, no modifiers are in effect, Final Number is 0

  31 ROLLED
  RESULT:  12% DESTRUCTION.
  LOSSES ARE SENT TO THE ELDER ONES.

  4 against Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact / Attack by Corrupted Allies of Melkor (4), Defense is 9, no modifiers are in effect, Final Number is - 5

  60 ROLLED
  RESULT:  NO DAMAGE INFLICTED

  - - -

  COUP DE GRACES ON DAY 3, TURN 7

  No Coup de Graces went off on Day 3


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Fourth Touch*

The Fourth Touch occurs across Realmspace, Greyspace, Krynnspace, the Crystal Spheres holding Athas and Mystara, and it also occurs in all of the hundreds of Crystal Spheres a certain Power is sending Red Puddings to.

  (The DM chuckles darkly)

  It isn't Melkor sending them.
  It also isn't the Power that is sending the Black Balls that continue to take people away by the thousands, from ALL Powers, to Ravenloft.
  And it is not Yours Truly, the DM.

  However, the Mists love it.

  The Fourth Touch comes without any apparent effect on anyone.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A figure robed in Red approaches Melkor.

  There is no need for Melkor to go inside himself this time - the Mists have pulled everyone sufficiently far down into evil that the Red Figure can physically manifest now.

  It speaks, to Melkor, mockingly:

  Well met again, Lord Melkor.
  My oh my ... it seems you just lost your 11th level Army.
  And oh yes, you also lost all your 11th level magical items, your 11th level infrastructure ... why, my poor sir, even YOU can no longer throw 11th level magic.

  (All of the above is quite true.)

  Now look at all of them out there.
  They're coming for you, my friend.
  That Coup de Grace is coming for the Shade.

  Bye bye, Shade.
  Bye bye, Church of Shade.
  Bye bye, Shadow Empire in the Plane of Shadow.
  Bye bye, giant Shade City.
  Bye bye, Rivalen.
  Oh, so sorry ... bye bye, Lord Melkor.

  Your next stop is the Royal Prison of Kalanyr ... or maybe Anabstercorian will get you ... he has these just WONDERFUL things planned for you, you know.  Or maybe it will be Hazen, or even Siobhan ...

  The figure laughs.

  Hehe.  Lord Melkor, you are going to make quite a prize trophy for Kalanyr's wall.
  If Anabstercorian gets you, it won't be the cerebral fluid that kills you.
  Heh.  Perhaps Hazen will have mercy, and put a Helm of Opposition on you.

  (WARNING TO THE PLAYER - THERE IS NO APPEAL AGAINST A COUP DE GRACE.  IF THEY ATTACK, AND YOUR POWER IS SUBJECT TO 100 PERCENT DESTRUCTION, THEY HAVE YOUR PC!!  BY THAT, I MEAN MELKOR THE GOD, NOT THE AVATAR.  THIS IS NOT UP FOR DEBATE.  IF THEY CHOOSE TO KILL MELKOR THE GOD, HE IS DEAD.  FOREVER.  FINIS.)

  The figure then speaks, softly:

  Lord Melkor, it's not too late.
  The Dark Powers offer you a Domain of your own, in Ravenloft.
  If you accept, you will be imprisoned in Ravenloft - you know that well.

  However, if you accept, and these other fools pull their Crystal Spheres into Ravenloft, we will make ALL OF THEM a part of your Domain.

  And you know that the Domain Lord is the SUPREME POWER in his own Domain.

  In this, we offer you a way to revenge yourself upon them all, Lord Melkor.
  A way to destroy them all, or enslave them all forever.

  We win if you do this, yes.
  So do you.

  If you refuse us THIS TIME, we will not again make the offer.

  We will allow you to try to negotiate with your enemies here.
  We do not think Anabstercorian, is going to negotiate.

  The figure chuckles.

  We DO think Anabstercorian is going to kill you.

  The figure chuckles again.

  They are hypocrites, Lord Melkor.
  They deign to call you a foe, and an evil.
  They do this, when secretly amongst them is one who is deliberately attempting to bring all of their realms to us.
  They do this, when another one of them is seeding hundreds of Crystal Spheres, so that they may come to us.
  They do this, when they have massacred millions, and are currently massacring millions (sadly, it's true, folks, and 11th level magic is being used to cover it up, so ... forget trying to find out what is happening.  Just know that it's very bad.)

  Lord Melkor, become a Darklord.
  They will fall.
  They will fall, and Ravenloft will take them.
  When it does, YOU will rule them all.

  If you refuse, we will not help you.
  We will watch as your enemies utterly destroy your people and you.
  Hazen will not be able to restrain them, Lord Melkor - they WILL attack and destroy your people.
  All of your people.
  The Shade will be no more.

  You may accept our offer.
  You may refuse our offer.

  Which will it be, Lord Melkor, Lord of All, Rightful Ruler of all the Spheres?


----------



## Anabstercorian

ACTIONS FOR DAY 4

========

11th Level Attack: Level 4 Coup De Grace against Melkor (In the form of a personal attack by Anabstercorian, using the Starfire Cannon and the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra.  Goal is to kill ALL the shade (with death and killing and whatnot) and capture Melkor, effectively an Annihilation attack.)
11th Level Defense: Level 4 defense over Knights of Neraka
11th Level Wonder: The Knights of Neraka are cleaning the Oerthian ecosystem of grime, using a one-hour effect.

========

*ALL SENTIENT LIFE FORMS WITH THE CAPACITY TO USE DWEOMERS OF THE ELEVENTH TIER, THIS IS A DICTATE OF ANABSTERCORIAN.  DO NOT ATTACK MELKOR.  HE IS MINE.  ONCE I HAVE APPROPRIATELY PUNISHED HIM FOR HIS TRANSGRESSIONS AGAINST ME, YOUR GRANDCHILDREN CAN HAVE HIM TO PUNISH AS THEY SEE FIT.  THAT IS ALL.*

========


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Scro Star League is able to finally discover that an attack is being made on Crystal Spheres outside of the ones involved in the IR.

  The Scro Star League travels to many Crystal Spheres along it's regular trade routes.

  None of these have been attacked.

  However, news is coming - very sketchy and fragmented via long range magical communication - from more remote Crystal Spheres that they are under very heavy attack by an unknown force.

  There are reports of some unholy monster - nobody knows quite what to call the thing, that is destroying whole cities, whole nations, and ... if it is to be believed ... entire worlds.

  The Scro Star League has run this through their computers and fact-finding magics, and discovered most of these reports are truthful - some aren't, and are the result of an attack from some other source unrelated to the IR.
  The Scro Star League knows casualties are in the tens of millions - however, probable casualties, they say, are in the hundreds of millions.

  Also, the Scro Star League has been able to guess with 75% certainty that the Crystal Spheres attacked were ones in which no strong defense existed against attack.
  Apparently, whoever is doing this picked out of the way places - which delayed discovery, and picked helpless systems which could not hope to fight what was thrown at them.

  - - -

  I have stated everyone has a 1 in 3 chance of determining, through 11th level magic, what another Power in the IR is doing.
  Therefore, I am assuming all of the Powers in the IR are attempting to determine WHO is sending this attack out at the Crystal Spheres.
  I am also assuming that all of the Powers in the IR are attempting to determine who is creating the Black Balls of Emotion which are stealing tens of thousands away to Ravenloft.

  Remember, if the 1 in 3 effort fails, the automatic result is a false answer.

  Here are the results of these efforts:

  Alyx - is certain it is Anabstercorian who is throwing the Red Goo at the other Crystal Spheres, and that it is Tokiwong who is creating the Black Balls which are taking people to Ravenloft.
  Anabstercorian:  Mr. Draco/Serpenteye and 'o Skoteinos.
  Alzem:  Creamsteak and Forsaken One.
  Black Omega:  Mr. Draco/Serpenteye and Tokiwong.
  Creamsteak:  o'Skoteinos and Creamsteak.
  Dagger:  Creamsteak and Tokiwong.
  Festy Dog:  Zouron and Mr. Draco/Serpenteye..
  Forsaken One:  Anabstercorian and Sollir.
  Kaboom:  Tokiwong and 'o Skoteinos.
  Kalanyr:  Sollir and Mr. Draco/Serpenteye.
  Melkor (before he was Disarmed):  Creamsteak and Mr. Draco/Serpenteye
  The Corrupted Allies of Melkor:  Kaboom and Tokiwong.
  'o Skoteinos:  Sollir and Zouron.
  Sollir:  Sollir and 'o Skoteinos.
  Tokiwong:  Kaboom and Mr. Draco/Serpenteye
  Uvenelei:  Anabstercorian and Mr. Draco/Serpenteye.
  William:  Tokiwong and Forsaken One.
  Zelda:  Creamsteak and Sollir.
  Zouron:  Anabstercorian and Creamsteak.

  Note that Rajaat is not included because he could not be doing this.
  The Black Brotherhood is not included because it has been determined beyond all doubt IC they are not involved.
  The United Commonwealth of Toril is in anarchy, and can not determine anything.
  The Humanoid Alliance is played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye - it counts as one of their Powers.

  All of the Powers in the IR are attempting to find out who the culprits are, and dutifully reporting their fact-finding conclusions, including the culprits.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Red Robed figure, who represents the Dark Powers of Ravenloft, stops talking as Anabstercorian's deafening IR-wide call is heard.

  Then he turns back to Melkor, and comments casually, smiling:

  You see?  I do not think they will be negotiating.

  Now, if you come with me to Ravenloft, you will have your own Domain.
  And when squid-head yonder comes into your Domain, you will be the one inflicting the punishment on him, and not the other way around!

  What say you, Melkor, Lord of All?

  Sure, we have a price for our help.
  Nothing is free.
  Yet we offer you power over your enemies, power to bring Anabstercorian to his knees as your abject slave, power to silence Hazen the Deluded.

  We do not pretend to offer all this for free, but we do offer you a chance to rule supreme over your foes.

  Again, if you refuse us, we will simply return whence we came.

  And then you can go talk to Anabstercorian.
  He has 11th level magic.
  You don't.
  We believe the outcome of said discussion will be clear enough.

  Come with us, Lord Melkor.
  When you come, all your people come with you, and will be protected from attack.
  Come to Ravenloft, and you and yours will rule supreme.

  Or, remain here and watch your people die, and be forced to endure Anabstercorian's ... conversation ... with you after you are captured.

  The choice, is yours.


----------



## Creamsteak

Public Knowledge,

I am dropping my attack against Melkor. I am maintaining my defense for day four (Level 10). I will continue to hold my defense if it is not attacked.

I request that everyone accept peace now. I request that everyone stop fighting now. I request that everyone head this warning.

I believe that once the fifth touch sets in, its all lost. I believe that once it reaches the fifth touch, it would take everything to stop it from reaching the sixth. I believe our best hope is to try everything now.

I am requesting Absolute Peace. I am listing everyone who accepts the terms of Absolute Peace:

(Some assumptions had to be made)
William Ronald
Black Omega
creamsteak
Alzem
Venus
Kalanyr
Ho Skoteinos
Zelda
Uvenelei 
Sollir

If you do not support Absolute Peace, then I offer you only one other option. Preparations for war with Ravenloft, on thier home turf. That certainly doesn't sound like a battle you can win, but if you stop fighting right now and prepare yourself for it, you might be ready when the time comes.

Melkor faces a third decision, to join Ravenlofts side. If he so chooses, and we go to Ravenloft, he will hold all the Aces. If  he chooses to not go to Ravenloft, I wonder if some of my brethren would let him choose absolute peace...


----------



## Creamsteak

I call all the Player Characters of the Above Powers to come to the Church of Mercy. If another power wishes to join, any power listed above can allow them in. The Shell around the Church is that of a Level 10 defense (Not to be confused with a 10th level defense, which would be useless with 11th level attacks available), and that can be used to block attacks from outside, or to prevent people from escaping from inside if they were to try to flee after commiting some heinous act.

You are safe, my friends.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Absolute peace is acceptable immediately after I kick Melkor's ass.  I'd like to categorically deny any involvement with any sort of Red Goo.  I'm the same guy who blasted Luna to a screaming fragment of lava to try and destroy the Red Goo within it, remember?  I have not been involved in Red Goo.  Neither have I been involved in the little thought balls.  Hell, I've got one of the damn things following me around!

Creamsteak, I'll be at the Church of Mercy immediately after I kick Melkor's ass.  Please have some bactine ready for me.


----------



## Creamsteak

If you choose to kill Melkor, it's your choice. It was your victory, afterall. You can come to the meeting if, and when, you are ready for peace. If that means you must kill Melkor first, so be it. Keep in mind that removing red goo is non-violent - unless you want to try and fight it. Fighting the Red Goo is a loosing battle, but healing the souls will suffice to help. Just declare you are doing it as a full day or full hour action (or if you want to clean Luna: use one week).

How much Bactine? Should I get a pool ready?


----------



## Creamsteak

Sollir, Iuz, Gnomeworks: What is your response to joining with peace? I listed Sollir on the list, but that was an assumption I had to make. I would like him to speak his opinion of peace openly.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hellmaster Phibrizzo himself will attend the peace conference Creamsteak.


----------



## Kalanyr

Absolute Peace is fine.

"I'll be at the conference."



Action: Holding my attack for Day 4. Holding my defense as well.

Day 4 action: 1 Hour Action: Attempting to steal Lolth's Drow Portfolio.

What is the actual effect of stealing a portfolio? High Chance of Death, Low Chance of Reward, no listed effect.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz will not be present but he has made no hostile action this entire month... and so beleives that should speak for itself... he stands for life... if it takes peace then so be it... but Iuz will not attend... he supports the ideal though._


----------



## Creamsteak

Iuz, you will not make yourself a target in any way by coming.

It is safe, the barrier set up by the church will protect you from attack, and any enemies you have will not be able to escape the Church's wrath if someone wrongs you.

I promise to subdue anyone who tries to start a fight, and I promise everyone full access to thier abilities. If you choose to cause a fight and then run, I have 13,000 PL that says you are not getting away with it, and a level 10 defense you will have to launch a full attack to break - and thats just the first step to getting away.

Not coming would be a mistake, methinks.


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

The Church of Mercy is asking the Forces of the UC of Torril to aid in the defense of the Church. Since they have no attack score, maybe they can get a half defense score and raise the Church's defense by two right now.

Edit: Could you also post all the surviving NPC's you are playings reactions to the meeting. If they speak up, they could easily be invited. That includes Rhialto's PC (If he had one) and any others.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

(OOC-After tonight I won't be able to post again til about 6 pm central, i'll post for the conference though when I get back)


----------



## Tokiwong

_"Iuz supports peace is that not enough?  He has not launched an attack against anyone and has been attacked and still did not retaliate... the last conference solved nothing I doubt this one will do any better..." Talindra replies..._


----------



## William Ronald

*Peace*

Hazen sends a message to Sanctus Punitor, Alzem, and the members of the Oerth Alliance.

"I will, of course, attend the peace conference.  We need to step back from the edge of ruin."

"Perhaps we must all put aside our thoughts of vengeance to seek survival for us all."

"I ask that my allies hold Lord Melkor's people in prison.  I will try to convince him that a universal peace will be in his best interest.  He should be given some positive reason to accept a peace." 

"I had hoped the Fourth Touch could be avoided. Now we must act to avoid a Fifth Touch and to restore what has been lost."

*OOC: Anabstercorian, PLEASE check your e-mail. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT.*

A message is sent to Melkor, the deity:

"While you view me as an enemy, have you ever known me to lie to you?  I say this in truth.  Any offer the Dark Powers make is a trap, a sugar coated lie.  Even with your own domain, you would ultimately be their prisoner and plaything."

"I have stated that I am for a universal peace.  If you become a prisoner of the Dark Powers, you will not have a chance to achieve victory on your own terms.  Any victory you achieve over us will be tainted by the knowledge that you can never leave the Domain of Dread."

"In a lasting peace, you would have a chance to rebuild.  Your people and you deserve better than to be eternal prisoners for the amusement of the Dark Powers."

"You have a choice.  Sometimes the most difficult choice is the wisest.  I have taken steps to ensure that you and your people can survive past this day.  All is not lost."

"Which would you prefer, a chance to one day strike at me and all your enemies and then move to other worlds.  Or a trip to the Domain of Dread, where it is uncertain that I or Anabstercorian would accompany you.  Which choice fits your plans, your desires."

A second message is set secretly to Lord Rhaumagaum, Regent of the City of Shade:

"I would ask that you implore Lord Melkor not to accept the offer of the Dark Powers.  It is a trap that could ensnare you all."

"I have said that I stand for a universal peace.  This will give all of us time to step back from the Domain of Dread and rebuild.  The people of Netheril do not deserve to become playthings in a prison run by the Dark Powers.  Also, I place the blame for the past bad relations between us at the feet of Lord Melkor."

"A universal peace would mean your borders would be respected. You would have a chance to rebuild -- and not enter the domain of Dread. You would also have the opportunity to more freely pursue your own ends."


----------



## William Ronald

A message is sent to Lord Iuz:

"Lord Iuz, your presence at the peace confernence would be most welcome.  Also the effort to clean the Bright Desert  (OOC: Your territory, Tokiwong) was successful.  Little effort on your part would be needed to restore it to its full health."

My 11th level action:  I clean an area in the Sea of Dust, equal to the size of Furyondy, of Red Goo.

I also use the Cup and Talisman of Al Akbar to clear an area from t he Land of the Black Ice to the tip of the Thrillonian Penisula of Red Goo.  (I previously cleared a Furyondy sized area of Black Omega's lands.)  I will try to clean the remainder of Black Omega's lands and clean the Empire of Iuz, and creamsteak's territory of Red Goo.


----------



## Creamsteak

Iuz, support is not what I am asking for. I am also not holding another peace conferance. I want everyone who is going to sign up for Absolute Peace to be at the forum in the Church.

No conference is necessary, Absolute Peace is pretty clear. I am asking everyone to come to agree (In Character it will probably be a contract) to Absolute Peace.

There is no negative consequence for coming to the church. Nobody is going to be hurt. Melkor can come, Iuz can come, Rhialto can come, Anabstercorrian can come, Forsaken one can come, Hazen can come, Kessel can come... Everyone who is signing up for Absolute Peace is coming.

The assumption I will make if you don't come:

Iuz is preparing for war with Ravenloft.


(And I am waiting for Edena to tell me if my 11th level magic converted any of Melkor's servants on Toril to the Church. If it is not an allowable action: I clear more red goo.)


----------



## zouron

I attempt a coup de grace imprison against melkor and ONLY melkor


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz is not planning war... but feels no need to come he made his statement.. scry my lands and you shall see no war machine in place... but he tires of the false peace... actions speak louder then words..._


----------



## Creamsteak

Iuz... it isn't a false peace...

The reason Ravenloft continues to touch us is that all peace is  not uniform. The problem isn't that we all need to stop fighting: because that does nothing. It does nothing positive or negative.

If you honestly agree to peace then state this: You are coming to visit for two minutes: one minute to walk up the steps, thirty seconds to read and sign the document, and thirty seconds to run out of the church.

Honestly Iuz, if you think the peace is going to be false, just honor our wishes then? We need your help the same as everyone elses.

No harm, you have no reason to NOT come. Iuz is not threatened in any way. Just honor me and everyone else's wishes. You can sort of consider this an in character post if you translate it into elvish and put some quotes up.


----------



## Tokiwong

_We shall see..._


----------



## Creamsteak

Iuz... does "we shall see" refer to seeing something I am as of yet blind to?

Things that could mean that occur in my mind immediately:

"we shall see ravenloft"
"we shall see a false peace"
"we shall see that it is actually a trap not a peace meeting"
"we shall see that Iuz will come to the conference to see what happens"
"we shall see if you are right"

It is vague. Does it mean that you are coming to the meeting to at least look over the document. If we don't have unified peace: we may end up in ravenloft. Some of us would do anything to stop that, including killing themselves or killing you. That would make the peace false, and fulfill your preminitions.

You could lead us in a circle... follow this train:

Peace conference held, Iuz does not come but supports it...
Two Angry Alliance nations secretely power up to shoot him...
Iuz win or loss, still starts a fight...
That fight sends everyone to ravenloft....

So just come so we have protection from someone doing this. I'm not threatening you with it, but the cycle of history will repeat and another peace session will fall apart if people are not unified. I want you to do this.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz shall see about attending if it seems worthwhile he shall go... but why powers would be angered at my not appearing baffles me... I do not insult them... I simply wish to be left alone... and persue non aggressive motives... but we shall see on attending the conference..._


----------



## Creamsteak

That is good enough for me.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Two things:

1) This is a public declaration that the Union of Worlds has had nothing to do with throwing red goo at other crystal spheres or with the evil balls.  We openly admit we have been colonizing other planets, and spreading the religion of the Union Pantheon throughout every crystal sphere we can find, but no more.  Also, we will agree to absolute peace, after dealing with melkor, as we have received requests for assistance in dealing with him.

Edena, you didn't tell us what our scrying found out.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Number One, it is now Day 4.

  Number Two, if you have Attacks or Defenses for Day 4, now is the time to e-mail them to me (you can always Hold them when I call for Holding Actions.)

  Number Three, the Black Brotherhood scoffs at your Absolute Peace, and refuses to attend.

  Number Four, the Corrupted Allies of Melkor still have 11th level magic, and they state they will attack Anabstercorian when (not if) he attacks the Shade.

  Number Five:  The Power throwing those Black Balls, is now throwing them not by the thousands, but by the millions.  There are SERIOUS losses in Greyspace, lesser losses in Realmspace, Krynnspace, and the other Crystal Spheres.

  Number Six:  The Power that sent Red Goo out to hundreds of Crystal Spheres has murdered billions of beings, rendered millions of species extinct, sterilized dozens of planets, and I will declare right now that the Angels WILL attack that Power (whether William wants it or not,) once they find out which Power has committed the ghastly deed.
  You BETTER BELIEVE the act of said Power, which Yours Truly learned about only today, has put you all on the fast track to Ravenloft.  I mean, on the Concorde Aircraft, jets roaring at full throttle.
  Of course, that is what said Power wants, so that Power will be pleased to read this. (In other words, folks, there are at least two Powers (three if it Mr. Draco/Serpenteye are involved) who want you all in Ravenloft, not including Melkor if he agrees to become a Domain Lord.)

  Absolute Peace, eh?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Scrying efforts by Mr. Draco/Serpenteye:

  Their Seers are sure it is Tokiwong (remember the charge on the Blood Waste?) who is attacking the hundreds of Crystal Spheres with the Red Goo.
  Their Seers are sure it is Kaboom who is creating the Black Balls of Darkness (remember the splinter bats?) which are taking people to Ravenloft.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

(OOC-Something tells me what is happening is not good at all.)

Unseelie's 1 hour action for the day: We are protecting an area the size of Bissel, centered around Riftcrag from all forms of destruction.

Edit-By the way I am not attacking any power this turn once again. (If I said so in my email of actions Edena-I forget-hold my attacks, but keep the defenses)


----------



## Uvenelei

I agree to the terms of absolute peace. As such, I will drop my attack for Day 4. I will also sign a declaration of peace when one is made available.

My action for day 4: Remove as much of the red goo that is Luna as I can in 1 hour.


----------



## zouron

hmm I am defending myself ( hmm 3 (day 0)  + 2 x 4 (day 1-4) = defense 11?) and not attacking anyone as usual 8well except coup de grace of melkor) this is a level 3 coup de grace for speed to be before anab*doesn't mind his actions are public it too tired for emails*


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Creamsteak

(And I am waiting for Edena to tell me if my 11th level magic converted any of Melkor's servants on Toril to the Church. If it is not an allowable action: I clear more red goo.)

  ANSWER:

  No.  You will need to launch an Attack to put an end to them.
  However, you can pull the same tactic (Corruption) yourself against an enemy Power, and they then must Attack it to put an end to it.

  The Corrupted Allies of Melkor declare that anyone who attacks the Shade is going to get it, and get it bad, and that they will Defend the Shade against any Coup de Grace with their 11th level magic.
  (This forces you to duel, 11th level style, with the Corrupted Allies of Melkor, as per the rules.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*DAY 4*

IT IS NOW DAY 4.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, if Melkor accepts the proposal of Dark Powers, do those Shade that are conspiring against him also come to Ravenloft?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I may not have made myself clear on all those posts above.
  I will make myself clear now.

  YOU ALL ARE IN VERY SERIOUS TROUBLE.

  The actions of the Power that just destroyed or is destroying hundreds of Crystal Spheres has put you on the fast track to Ravenloft.
  You can halt this rush towards Ravenloft by stopping that Power from it's actions - if you can determine which Power is doing it, and put an end to their activities (or two Powers, if Mr. Draco and Serpenteye are the ones.)

  If Melkor accepts the terms of the Dark Powers, he comes a Domain Lord.
  ALL of the Crystal Spheres in the IR will become a part of MELKOR'S DOMAIN, WHERE HE IS THE SUPREME POWER AND THE ONLY GOD CLERICS CAN OBTAIN SPELLS FROM, if you are pulled into Ravenloft, and Melkor has accepted the terms of the Dark Powers.

  Better get up and start doing some serious stuff here, folks.
  It's time to get real, real, real serious here.

  Either the above, or ... well ... well, we just won't think about that.

  If Forrester, Reprisal, and others were here, it would make a difference.
  But they are not.
  YOU must find the answers, and take the actions, necessary to save yourselves.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO MELKOR*

Edena, if Melkor accepts the proposal of Dark Powers, do those Shade that are conspiring against him also come to Ravenloft?

  ANSWER:  

  Only if Melkor wants them to.  And then, they are helpless within Melkor's Domain, to be dealt with as Melkor pleases.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Melkor to Dark Powers:

-I accept, but I want vast majority of my forces NOT to come with me yet, they will serve our cause better than.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO EVERYONE IN THE IR*

Melkor has ACCEPTED the offer of the Dark Powers.

  The Dark Powers are good to their word.
  They set up a vast Domain, vast and empty for the moment, big enough to hold all those Crystal Spheres if they come pouring in.

  Lord Melkor is pulled into Ravenloft.  Not his Avatar ... HIM.  The Deity.  
  Melkor, you immediately discover that the Dark Powers are stronger than Lord Melkor is, on their home turf.  
  In Ravenloft, nothing is stronger than the Dark Powers, be they mortal or deity.

  I realize that Melkor is a Greater Deity, and normally would be able to leave Ravenloft.
  However, for the purposes of this IR (and I have previously warned you, Melkor, that this was the case) I am considering that Melkor cannot leave Ravenloft.
  Nor can Melkor scry out of Ravenloft.
  Nor can Melkor communicate out of Ravenloft.

  I'm afraid Melkor is reduced to waiting.

  - - -

  Melkor declared some of the Shade were going with him.
  The Dark Powers smirk, and allow that - some of the Shade go with Melkor.
  The rest, sit helplessly, along with the Shade City, waiting to be fried by Anabstercorian.

  The Corrupted Allies of Melkor have put a Defense up over these Shade (public statement.)
  The Corrupted Allies of Melkor are launching a Category 4 Attack against Anabstercorian, declaring a Coup de Grace against his defenseless Penumbral Hub. (public statement) 

  The Corrupted Allies of Melkor state that this is  only fair.
  If Anabstercorian is going to obliterate the Shade, then the return favor is just.

  The Black Brotherhood does not get involved in this - the Black Brotherhood laughs until they choke.
  Then they declare a Category 4 Attack against Venus's already weakened Emerald Order, stating that entropy is the ultimate end for all, and they will help the Emerald Order on.

  The Angels, are attempting to discover who is launching the attack, with Red Goo, against those hundreds of Crystal Spheres.
  They consider stopping that Power to be the most important thing that could be done.

  - - -

  TO EVERYONE:

  Melkor has accepted the offer of the Dark Powers.

  Melkor is now a Domain Lord of Ravenloft.

  If you are pulled into Ravenloft, ALL OF YOU become Melkor's subjects, in his Domain (as I have previously warned time and again.)

  You will immediately lose all your magic, since Melkor dictates what magic works and what magic does not work, in his Domain.
  You will be able to use only that technology which Melkor allows to work in his Domain.

  Guess what is going to happen to you if you are pulled into Ravenloft?!

  I will repeat myself, from above:

  YOU ARE IN VERY, VERY SERIOUS TROUBLE.

  I hope, for your sake, that you can halt your slide into Ravenloft.

  If not ... well, then ... it's Melkor's party, you are invited, and the invitation cannot be refused.


----------



## zouron

*sarcastically*

be fun to see what the downside to melkor is.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

(Logging off for the night, cya at 6 pm CST tommorrow)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Rivalen sends a message to all powers in IR:

-I would like to announce that Shade decided to no longer follow Melkor- we are tired of his incompetence, not to mention the fact that he escaped and left his people in grave situation. We want to seek peace, unlike Melkor, we support Hazen`s proposal to cease all hostilities. As a prove of our good intentions we will destroy all our Red Goo.

Edena, seeing what happened, Red Army of The Shade 100 000 pl strong, joins whatever power has released Red Pudding( they know who).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*SPECIAL RULING*

Due to the extraordinary gravity of the current situation, I am temporarily awarding control of the following Powers to William (or anyone he specifically designates) :

  The United Commonwealth of Toril (Reprisal, Forrester)
  The Veiled Alliance (GnomeWorks)
  The Kingdom of Ulek (Dagger)

  This is a temporary designation.

  William's character, Hazen, has been the voice of reason and peace since the start of the IR.

  The UC has always embraced reason and peace.  Although they have been in anarchy, they are smart enough to realize just how endangered they are, and they close ranks against that danger now.  Their temporary, emergency leadership will work with William to halt the threat to their world and Crystal Sphere.
  The Veiled Alliance has always embraced reason and peace (Athas style.)  GnomeWorks is having computer trouble right now, and is unable to come online often - and immediate action is needed.
  The Kingdom of Ulek has always embraced reason, and although they have not been peaceful they have fought to create a peaceful world.  Dagger is having a very bad time IRL right now, and is unable to come online at all.

  This takes effect immediately.
  William make declare Attacks and Defenses for all three Powers, plus his own, for this day.

  If William designates another person to play one or more of these Powers, they may declare Attacks and Defenses for Powers allocate to them, for this day.

  - - -

  I declare Hope Isle, Oerth, to be a second 11th Level Power.

  Therefore, both Hope Isle, Toril, and Hope Isle, Oerth, are 11th Level Powers.

  Alzem is in control of both Powers.

  Alzem now has 2 11th Level Powers under his control.

  This is effective immediately.  Alzem may declare Attacks and Defenses for both Powers for this day.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

No they do not.
  The Red Army of Luna has no idea who is throwing Red Goo at those hundreds of Crystal Spheres.

  Melkor, you may declare the Shade are throwing a Coup de Grace Attack against the Red Army (hilarious, since Anabstercorian is throwing a Coup de Grace against the Shade ...)
  If you succeed, the Red Army is destroyed.

  If you fail, they become an 11th level Power under my control.
  And they will remember who tried to kill them, who betrayed them, and they will be very unhappy with your Shade.


----------



## Kalanyr

Hmmm, interesting. Certainly not good, but interesting.

(Did any of the attempts to remove those balls actually succeed? Since any other action seems undoable by an equivalent length opposed action. )


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Edena, if William plays my people, does it mean my actions are over ruled. I have managed to be around to post my actions for every day before (one, two, three) and I intended to do so for day for.

I was away for almost a weekend, but I did post, did you miss it?

If I am not around, I agree William to be good person to run my people.

((Of course it was one pointless 11th level action, since everyone was taking it freely, and only confusion came out of it. I guess I am universally clumsy in doing anything worthwhile.  ))


I am posting my actions now. However, if you wanted me to step aside in favor or more active player, Zelda salutes you wishes you best saying goodbye.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO KALANYR*

Kalanyr

  Hmmm, interesting. Certainly not good, but interesting. 
  (Did any of the attempts to remove those balls actually succeed? Since any other action seems undoable by an equivalent length opposed action. )

  ANSWER:

  Oh yes, you are destroying those Black Balls of Evil Emotion by the millions.
  However, the Power creating them is creating millions more.

  By destroying the Black Balls with an hour's worth of effort, you could destroy about a tenth of them.
  A whole day's effort would enable you to destroy them almost as fast as they were being created, with a 90 percent reduction in casualties.
  If another Power were to HELP you, you could eliminate the Black Balls altogether.


----------



## Festy_Dog

I am not making any attacks today.

I have agreed to absolute peace.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO ZELDA*

Zelda Themelin

  Edena, if William plays my people, does it mean my actions are over ruled. I have managed to be around to post my actions for every day before (one, two, three) and I intended to do so for day four.
  I was away for almost a weekend, but I did post, did you miss it? 
  If I am not around, I agree William to be good person to run my people. 
  ((Of course it was one pointless 11th level action, since everyone was taking it freely, and only confusion came out of it. I guess I am universally clumsy in doing anything worthwhile.  )) 
  I am posting my actions now. However, if you wanted me to step aside in favor or more active player, Zelda salutes you wishes you best saying goodbye.

  ANSWER:

  No.  
  I hereby reverse my Ruling.
  Your Power, Zelda, remains under your control.

  I will alter my statement above accordingly.

  All I am doing is urging you to take council with William and the others in the Alliance of Oerth.

  Things are really bad, and getting worse rapidly.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

I e-mailed my actions to you Edena.

Also, my 1 hour 11th level magic actions is to join Kalanyr's effort to remove the Black Balls.

((Since getting rid of that divination shield seem to bring no-good results, maybe this is the way.))

Their creator has managed to hide only too well, we don't trust all this conflicting information. We want results, not someone to blame.

Hopefully my prior research into Black Ball matter added something to our ability to counter them more efficiantly (we did spend 1 hour action on it, and divination was something that everybody seemed to get).

If so, I will gladly share information with Kalanyr.
If not, we just 'dispell' them with best of our ability.

Would you like to co-operate, Kalanyr?


----------



## Kalanyr

Sure, Zelda.

My 1 hour action for Day 4: (Changing from Prior Action): Get rid of those accursed balls of Light.

Edena-What exactly does stealing a portfolio do by the way?

Edit- *Swearword* I just missed Edena again.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE OFFER INFERNAL*

ANABSTERCORIAN, PLEASE READ THIS.

  Anabstercorian is interrupted out of his reverie by a Red Robed figure.

  It is tall, human in shape (or, perhaps, illithid), shapeless under it's red robes, and it speaks in a soft mild voice.

  Attacks do not affect it.
  Psionics do not affect it, nor does magic.
  It is not possible to determine what lies under the Red Robes.

  If an attempt is made to touch it or tear the Red Robes away by force, the effort fails and the person trying dies ... or the system or magic attempting this is destroyed and/or fails.

  The figure speaks:

  Anabstercorian, we meet at last.
  Anabstercorian, murderer extraordinare.
  The Torilians seek you out.  The Eternal Order, seeks you out.  The Red Army of Luna, seeks you out.

  The figure gestures in dismissal.

  That is not important.
  What is important is who you seek.

  You seek Lord Melkor, Melkor Lord of All, Melkor the Supreme Lord of the Shade.

  Melkor, who massacred your people.

  Yet he has gone beyond your reach, Anabstercorian.
  Now, he gloats in glory over his own domain, untouchable by those outside Ravenloft, having absolute power within his domain.
  He has passed beyond your reach.
  Even if you come to Ravenloft to fight him, you would be fighting him on his own land, by his rules, Anabstercorian.

  You would be crushed.

  The figure shifts, then speaks:

  You know, as they all know, that this Crystal Sphere is being pulled down, inevitably, into Ravenloft.
  You know, as they all know, that when this happens, you will be a subject to Lord Melkor, completely in thrall to him.
  What do you think will happen to you then, Anabstercorian, Supreme among the Illithid?
  What do you think will happen to your Penumbral Hub, and to your people?

  The figure looks at Anabstercorian, the blackness where it's face should have been intense and utterly dark, as it speaks intently:

  We offer you your own Domain, Anabstercorian.
  Your hatred gives us the power to grant this to you.
  In your own Domain, you would be the supreme power.
  In your own Domain, you would determine what magic worked and what did not.
  In your own Domain, you would determine how psionics worked.
  In your own Domain, you would determine how technology works.

  We would set your Domain directly next to Melkor's Domain.

  Then, you could gather your Army of Darkness, and invade his Domain, and CRUSH him, Anabstercorian.
  Crush him, and make ALL of his Domain, YOUR Domain.

  (This would require that you Duel Melkor by the standard 11th Level Dueling Rules.  If you won, you could then pull a Coup de Grace against him and his Shade.  Of course, the opposite does hold as well.)

  You would rule, Anabstercorian, instead of being crushed under the bootheel of Melkor, Melkor who murdered your people.
  You could make him pay for all eternity for his crime.
  There is no escape from Ravenloft except by natural death, and we ... (the figure chuckles) ... do not believe you would permit Melkor that generosity.

  Our offer stands.
  We will not lie to you ... once you come to Ravenloft, you do not leave again.
  That is the price of our offer, and we say it openly, so that you will understand what you give up by taking this chance.

  Then, the figure smiles, and Anabstercorian senses it.

  There is ANOTHER Power in Ravenloft that just might help you overthrow Melkor, Anabstercorian.
  That Power is run by one called Zouron, former leader of the Magocracy of Toril.
  We believe he would side with you, against Melkor.

  Thus, it would be the two of you against the one of Melkor.
  You know those odds very well, and it is not hard to guess who would win in such a battle.

  The figure gestures:

  We make this offer, Anabstercorian.
  Half of your people are still alive.
  They will not be alive for very long - your impending coup de grace against the Shade has brought down on you the wrath of the allies of the Shade, and they intend a coup de grace against your people.

  You have seen half of your people slaughtered.
  Would you see the OTHER half of them slaughtered also?

  We do not promise a paradise for your people, for Ravenloft is not a paradise.
  Yet your people would live, and even thrive.
  Death by natural causes allows one to escape from Ravenloft, so our imprisonment is not as complete as it is made out to be ... for after all, life is brief, and the Afterlife is forever.

  If you accept our offer, you will be a Domain Lord, your people will survive, and you will have your opportunity to crush Melkor, like you wanted.

  If you refuse, you will rage at Melkor in vain, for he has escaped you.
  You will watch as your people are slaughtered, and the rest of your Penumbral Hub is destroyed.

  Join us, embrace the Darkness, and we will rescue you, and grant you your chance at revenge.

  The choice, is yours, Anabstercorian.

  The figure awaits a reply.

  - - -

  TO MELKOR

  The Dark Powers promised you that you would have total rule over all in the IR, did they not?
  That would include Anabstercorian, obviously.

  They lied.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Because of the combined efforts of Kalanyr and Zelda, the Black Balls of Evil Emotion are stopped.

  That is, they are destroyed as fast as they are created.

  There are no further casualties from them.

  - - -

  What is a portfolio?

  Example:  Sune, Deity of Realmspace (Portfolios:  Love between all beings capable of love, Beauty in all things alive and not alive)

  If you were to steal the portfolio of Love from Sune, she would be only the Goddess of Beauty.
  Your PC would be the God of Love in her place, in Realmspace.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO ZELDA*

Cheers, Zelda! 

  Thanks for staying.

  The Alliance of Oerth needs you now more desperately than they ever needed you before.

  That is not hyperbole or a joke - they are in real trouble.
  To use a metaphor, the water is over their heads, the shore is far away, and they are starting to drown.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Edena, did you get my attack/defence e-mail?


----------



## Zelda Themelin

*Re: THE OFFER INFERNAL*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> TO MELKOR
> 
> The Dark Powers promised you that you would have total rule over all in the IR, did they not?
> That would include Anabstercorian, obviously.
> 
> They lied. *




Of course they lied. Wasn't that like something very easy to notice before. They promised to make Melkor one offer, and one offer only. *Sheesh*, if that's not lying, what is?


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Edena. Just curious. Is there still going to be 12th level magic?

If so, how does people gain it, saying, how much PL does it take to reseach it.

With my PL, it's not going to be me, but I do have some thoughts in matter, so I wanted to check. We haven't been talking about such rules for a  long time.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers to Zelda*

Zelda  

  Edena, did you get my attack/defence e-mail?

  ANSWER:

  Sure did!  

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  Of course they lied. Wasn't that like something very easy to notice before. They promised to make Melkor one offer, and one offer only. *Sheesh*, if that's not lying, what is? 

  ANSWER:

  Yes, but the Dark Powers were also telling Melkor the truth.
  They have made Melkor the Domain Lord, and they do look forward to his torture and destruction of all the other Powers.
  Furthermore, the Dark Powers have no intention of allowing Melkor to fall easily.

  There is lying, the straight way.
  Then there is lying by omission.
  Then there is lying by inference.
  Then there is lying by inneundo.
  Then there is lying by relative comparisons.
  Then there is lying by presentation.   
  Then there are about 50 other ways in which to lie.

  The Dark Powers love lies.  Not only do they lie, but they feed off of lies.
  The Dark Powers are altogether ghastly.                                                                                        

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  Edena. Just curious. Is there still going to be 12th level magic?

  ANSWER:

  Yes.  I do believe so.  However, not in the way everyone is thinking.

  - - -

  If so, how does people gain it, saying, how much PL does it take to reseach it. 

  ANSWER:

  It really cannot be researched right now.
  To gain it by research would take thousands of years, even for an 11th level Power.

  - - -

  With my PL, it's not going to be me, but I do have some thoughts in matter, so I wanted to check. We haven't been talking about such rules for a long time.

  COMMENT:

  There is a race out there - a mortal race - that can withstand the Dark Powers, and which can leave Ravenloft.
  They have the might to overcome the Dark Powers.
  They are a warrior race.
  They are summoned from within.
  Can you guess who they are?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena: 

Day-long actions for day-4:
[edit]- i just read the whole corrupting thing, so here are the day 4 actions
Mr. Draco- "corrupt" portions of the bb into Cydians
Serpenteye- oppose red goo 
HA- "corrupt" portions of melkor's corrupted allies into Cydians 

I can't email the attacks/defenses, so, myself and Serpenteye are using category 3 defenses for the UO, and the HA is defending itself at category 3.

No attacks


----------



## Zelda Themelin

creamsteak

We will gladly come to meeting in considering 'Absolute Peace'. Though we find name, more than little ironic. But we consider it more a meeting for ceasing/holding all hostilities, sharing our concerns, and talking intelligenly and sensible.

Thus, here is our wishlist.

1. Nobody is forced to attend ((no, 'or else' threats)), let each show their true colors without pressure.

2. No booing/hissing/laughing/cheering AUDIENCE. Ever heard saying 'too many spoons'. These discussions almost always become 'heated' and sometimes even agressive. As long as it doesn't go too far, this agressiveness is good, helps clearing air, and easing tension. If one feels bad, not showing it, it not a right way. Spilling it all over, is neither a right way. And audience wants to feel to be part of that 'fun'. Never underestimate disturbing effect of masses.

3. No press or any other organization around. See point 3.  Plus all the crappy rumors, and half-though statements are heard all around. Remember what happened last time? I say it would be better for us to have made actual decisions together, before we tell them to outsiders, or worse get spied by them. Of course, we make them statement afterwards. In Toril, this organization has it's purpose, but no need to let them turn from uselful and important into 'few rats dancing in the table'.

4. Do not hope for too much. This is only one meeting, and that just doesn't make all the no-funny things to go away. However, if it makes us get somewhere, it might not be last such meeting.

5. Pay attentions to each attendant's 'wish list'.  


Sure we will attend, even if you pay no attention to our 'wish list'. After all, food and drinks have always been good, one get's to see all these legendary figures in person (there is actual compiting over who gets to go, because of this), and all meetings always have made great camp-site stories. Even those, that have gone awry. Sure we are coming.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

*Re: Answers to Zelda*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> There is a race out there - a mortal race - that can withstand the Dark Powers, and which can leave Ravenloft.
> They have the might to overcome the Dark Powers.
> They are a warrior race.
> They are summoned from within.
> Can you guess who they are? *





OCC:

That's very interesting. ((Ooh, I forget to say anything about angels message. I was great. However, my people didn't think so, they don't believe it is right to manipulate people with visions. However, angels did no harm, while doing it, so...that was pretty neutral thing to us. We just didn't quite get it, at least we don't think we got the message, the way they meant it.))


I don't know what that means.  No idea, nope, nil, zero. 

Not really expert with Ravenloft either.

I had DM once, who hade my character make very important decision. It was based on following:

"There are two chess players. Another is man robed in white playing with black pieces, and another is man robed in black, playing with white pieces. Whose side you wish to take?"

Jeeh, well and good, but I had no idea of dm:s personal color-symbology. Guess, did I make 'wrong' choice? Sure I did.

Sometimes, if would really help to be a mind reader, but then again, like certain song says:


"Whoever thinks telepathy is wonderfully mystic
Is celibate, misogynist, and maybe masochistic.
I always have to filter through and translate double meanings,
And what it's done to my love life gives me hermetic leanings."


----------



## Black Omega

And back again. 
----------------------------------------------------
Melkor:  As far as what happens to PC's, no worries.  I use a PC with a different name than my posting name exactly so if something is said or done to Siobhan, it's perfectly clear it's all IC.

Though as it is, Melkor just ended up with some 100% fae snow this time.
----------------------------------------------------
The Coalition of Light and Shadow has no declared attack this turn and we're being public about it.  Defense is still held though.
----------------------------------------------------
The Coalition's 11th level action this turn is freeing the nations Melkor corrupted from that corruption.  Since they seem busy protecting the Shades, they are hopefully distracted from defending.  Note:  We're simply freeing them from the corruption.  Not adding any programming of our own.
-----------------------------------------------------
And we are certainly looking still for the source of those globes...grrr


----------



## Black Omega

Siobhan  paces out on the balcony of her tower, looking out over the forest with a sigh "Well, not quite as much as I was hoping for.  A nice empty threat before my 'other' was returned to the snow and ice from wence she came."  then a little girlish giggle "I'd have loved tosee his face though..." she admits,a little skip added to her step.

Morre nods briskly "It's not surprising he could not tell the difference."  at a sharp glance from Siobhan he *ahems* "At..well..do we prepare another attack then?"  he asks quickly.

Siobhan shrugs,a languid gesture tracing silver fire in the air for a moment "No.  Not even against Melkor.  Damn it!  We can't just sit back.  Magic of this power is too dangerous, you have to attack with it, not just defend! But..do the mists win even if we are simply preventing someone from wiping us out? I don't like this at all, Morre.  But no attack.  Not until I say otherwise.,  But keep our defenses up and ready."

Morre nods, taking note of this "The operation against the nations Melkor magically swayed to his side is ready.  Mordenkainen is still calling people 'mammals' now and then but he seems to be slowly returning to normal.  With luck we can cut this last leg out from under Melkor and do it withoutactually striking a blow against anyone." 

Siobhan nods simply and commands "Make it so."


----------

